# ACU at UCH, London....part 11



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love, luck and positive thoughts to you all     

Rachel x


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi just wanted to have a moan.

I think the ACU are great but had one of the women scanning me last week instead of the normal guy I see.  My first scan showed 6 weeks and 2 days, should have been 7 weeks 1 day and my second a week later on a different machine 6 weeks and 6 days.  Both times we saw a heartbeat.  As I had GIFT they don't know when the egg was fertilised.  The women I saw (not the older lady) mumbled wasn't clear and left me feeling really worried that it was all going horribly wrong and the pregnancy was in jeopardy.  When I went to the nurse for some further medication I asked her what she thought and naturally she said she wasn't really qualified and  the doctor should have explained it.  She then decided to go and  get someone for me to talk to when i said i didn't think the person who did the scan was very good.  My normal guy came back in and explained to me that it was a different machine, they can be 5 days out and that could explain it.  I'm so glad the nurse insisted on getting me someone else to talk to otherwise I would have been worrying so much.

The scans are £300 a pop and I think I'm going to write and complain as i don't expect to pay loads of money and see someone who i am not impressed with.  Anyone else had the same experience.

Sorry rant over.

LucyMorgan xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Lucy,

The scanning machines always have a degree of variation +/- of 5 days, so does my local hospital's.  We were certainly not charged that amount per scan either.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Birth company in Harley st.  does much cheaper scans and u can have 3 d as well.  They were cheaper than the ARGC from what I recall from mad chatters thread and ARGC charges £140.  Worth checking out.  £300 sounds way too much.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi 
Just wanted to post before I lose the thread.
Sorry you had a bad time of it Lucy but Im so pleased that everything is ok with the baby.
Good luck with your pregnancy

Jen x

P.S. Hope everyone else is ok. Im just waiting for AF to start this week and then its all systems go for OST and DR schedule.


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi, I am also waiting for AF to fly to London and having OST. J-Mo keep in touch!


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

J-Mo, Speranza, hope the wait for AF won't be long.

Lucy, I paid £150 for my antenatal scans at the clinic so perhaps £300 was for two of them ? Or for a scan and something else perhaps ? Wirth checking with the accounts people at the clinic because from time to time they can get things wrong.


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Lucy - i am sorry to hear your scan caused you some upset.  I am so glad the nurse made you speak to the other doctor.  I firmly belive that when you are paying for tx you have every right to understand everything 100%!  On the upside...it must have been nice to hear your bean again!!!  

J-Mo & Speranza - only a few times in my life have i said this...but i wish your AF comes soon!

Barb - How are you and the beanies doing?  Is it 1.5wks to go now??  Still keeping everything crossed for you.

Glitter - How are you doing?  How is work going?  Any idea when you are going to start your maternity?

Hello to everyone else too.

I have had a wonderful weekend...it was my Bday on Friday, so seem to have been spoilt rotten all weekend.  I have eaten out all week...and probably consumed one too many a glass of bubbly...as woke up yesterday feeling like i am getting a cold again!!  Feels like i only had a cold about 6 wks ago!  Think i need to start looking after myself again!!

Hope you all have a good week...i am going back to finish my PRINCE2 course on Thurs & Fri....so a day of terminology reading...great fun!

LMG
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

littlemissgiggles said:


> Hope you all have a good week..*.i am going back to finish my PRINCE2 course on Thurs & Fri....*so a day of terminology reading...great fun!


Good luck   I passed my foundation with flying colours but failed the practitioners by just a few marks (how frustrating  ) so I've got to book to re-take in a few months (after holiday and next IVF !)

Hope all goes well for you 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi LMG - still at work - 8 days to go so winding down.  Think I've handed over too much as I'm a bit bored now    Aah well, only likely to be half day today since I have ante natal clinic and my dear cons is a hopeless timekeeper!   with the PRINCE2  I haven't seen any past papers in the new format - I just got cramp writing for 3 hours on the case study questions!!!!


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Gosh Glitter - not long to go at all, when is your due date?  Are you and DH planning for a natural birth

Minxy - thanks so much for the good luck wishes for the PRINCE2, i am dreading it, have been trying to get my head round the manual again!!

Tilly - Great to speak to you yesterday, although you are sounding really busy at the mo!

Hello to everyone else!!

LMG
xx


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello everyone !

Good luck with the PRINCE2 LMG
Glad you finally got an answer on your scan Lucymorgan but not nice to have that uncertainty - I think you're right to write to them and tell them as it gives them a chance to improve.  Otherwise they won't know there's a problem to fix.
J-Mo and Speranza hope AF comes soon and you get good news from OST.
Barb - hope everything's going well with you and the beans.

I'm starting sniffing tomorrow and AF due next week so I should start injecting towards the end of next week.  Trying not to think about injections (yet!!)  Have been on the pill (microgynon) now for almost 3wks and it's making me feel absolutely dreadful so looking forward to finishing it on Sun.  I got v. badly depressed on the pill when I was 18 and haven't touched it since and it's bringing back horrible memories ... yesterday I had to leave work early and go home and hide under my duvet as I was feeling so bad .  Hoping the next set of hormones agrees with me better than the pill!

Aileen xx


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

*AMP* sorry for you mood! 

what is PRINCE2?? 

I am still waiting for AF... but they are just around the corner... I've got spotting! It is very stressful as I have to organize everything at the very last minute. Luckily my friends in London are very flexible and supportive, so that I can give them a ring the day before

*Barb* how are you doing?? 

 for everyone!!!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girlies

Sorry Ive been quiet, Ive been on a first aid requalification course and thankfully Ive passed. Thank god thats over for another 3 years! 

Yes what is PRINCE2 Good luck LMG with it whatever it is! 

I have news! My AF came yesterday so Im having my OST tomorrow morning and sat morn. Where are you with it Speranza Im hoping to get more clarification about all my dates tomorrow too.

Good luck with the sniffing Aileen! Hope it doesnt affect you too badly. Im just telling my DH how much I love him at the moment and hope he remembers that when I turn into the she devil! 

Tilly - Hello! I will email soon. Sorry Ive not replied to you.

Hello to anyone I missed

Jen xx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone !

LMG, a belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you !!!!! Glad you had a lovely time !

AMP, so sorry about the side effects of the pill ... I normally feel very down psycologically during the downregging but the stimulating drugs make me happy and euphirc and full of energy ! I hope it will be the same for you! 

J-Mo, good luck with your OST ! 

I am doing fine after a difficult beginning of the week when I had quite a lot of contractions and feared I was going to go into labour at 27 weeks. On Monday I will reach our first objective of 28 weeks and at that point of chances of the babies dying before leaving the special care unit for premature babies is 1:20, much better than the 1:2 chance we started from when the problem with the shortening of my womb's neck was spotted and I was operated on. So we're feeling much more positive now, but I hope that I'll be able to carry them for longer as every additional week reduces the chance of death and handicap due to prematurity. Twin pregnancies can be tough unfortunately ... but many of them are smooth so please don't get scared. It is a good idea to read about the statistics and risks for twin pregnancies before decidiing how many embryos to transfer though. ACU tend to push to the blastocyst stage, which raises the chances of a positive pregnancy test and that's great. but one should give a thought about the fact that with two blastocysts one has a 35/40% chance of a twin pregnancy. And since our aim is not getting pregnant but actually having healthy babies, it's a good idea to think in advance. also because on the day of the transfer the embryologist will ask you, if you decide to go for two embryos, whether you are informed about the risks of a twin pregnancy. I was, and took a conscious decision. Still scarey that I got so close to loosing them at 24w ... but at least I can't regret having got into this without thinking because I did think it over very carefully


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

speranza said:


> what is PRINCE2??





J-Mo said:


> Yes what is PRINCE2 Good luck LMG with it whatever it is!


Prince2 is a Project Management accredited course, which means you have project manager qualification....and it's really intensive with lots of reading and homework...I hadn't done so much studying since I was at university !!! 

Jo...well done on passing your 1st aid course 

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

I'm having my Hycosy SOON  and just wanted to know if you got your antibiotics and pessary from the ACU? If yes how much was the prescription for two items?

Many Thanks
Mummy P
x


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry MummyP I can't help as I had hysteroscopy instead of hycosy ... I'm sure someone will be along to answer your question though.

I've got an injection question.  I picked up all my drugs from the chemist yesterday (they filled 2 carrier bags!  )  Anyway, I was looking at the leaflet that came with the menopur and it shows an auto-injector thingy.  I've got loads of needles, syringes and stuff but I don't have an auto-injector.  So I was wondering if I should have it and if so if I'll be able to get one at the ACU?  In the leaflet it looked a lot less scary than injecting yourself with needles!

This is my second day of sniffing and seems to be going ok.  I've only got 2 more pills to take so looking forward to that part of it being over  . Good luck J-Mo and Speranza with OSTs and glad you've only got a few more days before you get to Monday Barbwill.

Aileen xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

The scan for OST went well this morning and so I was allowed to go on to the next stage of blood test and injection. They noticed a little fibroid though and so Im hoping and praying its not going to get in the way. I will find out next Fri when I have my dummy ET and Hycosy.

Sorry I dont yet know any answers Mummy P. I think Im going to get those drugs for the Hycosy from ACU but the others for DR and Stimming onwards I will get elsewhere. They said I should ask for that prescription when I have the Hycosy.

Natasha - Thanks for the explanation about the Prince2. I was thinking of the artist formally known as Prince! Sounds really hard going.

Aileen - glad the sniffing is going well. So far so good! 

Barb - Im so pleased you are nearing a safer time and read your comments about twin pregnancies with great interest. I think I would be the same as you and opt for two as you have, but it is very worrying. Its purely because I always wanted two kids and because of my age and also the fact that my husband already has 2 kids from his previous marriage, I dont think he would let me go back for more IVF after this one! So I think I will take my chances and hope for the best. It sounds like youve had a harrowing time and I hope so much that you can carry your littluns for much longer.   

Speranza - Are you ok Are you travelling to the UK as I write this?

Anyway, Im back up to the ACU in the morning. It seems such a long way for a blood test! Normally Im up here anyway at work so it doesnt seem so far. Not as far as Italy though I hear you all shouting! 

Take care all

Jen xx


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi MummyP,

the lesson I've learnt (partially the hard way) is ask the clinic for the prices of all drugs you have from them as the prices can be very high.  I got all my menopuir etc from a chemist in  Shadwell and saved almost £300.  After I got the BFP I carried on taking my Utrogysten (not spelt right !!) and didn't ask the price and was horrified to find out I owed £200.  My chemist's couldn't get the drug cheaper but I went to me doctor and they agreed to prescribe and I didn't have to pay as am no pregnant.  If I'd of asked I would have seen the doctor 4 weeks ago.

Barb excellent news that you reach the 28 week mark next Monday.  after my GIFT I was daydreaming about having twins and for a moment i really liked the idea and thought it would be perfect.  Then i remembered the risks and that it would be harder to look after 2 than one and more costly and was glad when I had a scan and there was only 1.  It is a lot riskier and its hard for women to carry twins as long and they are normally a couple of pounds in weight each.  On the plus side they probably have a fantastically close relationship and will always have a play mate close to hand.  It would have been okay to find out i was expecting twins but the pregnancy would be more stressful.

LucyMorgan xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Many thanks for your feedback (lucymorgan   &  ), I had my Hycosy on Friday, so had no choice but to take their antibiotics and suppository (TMI ).

I had attempted to get them to fax the prescription to my GP, but ACU said they sent it and GP said they never received it 4hrs later and 8 phonecalls later, I gave up the fight  (needed to chill before my trip into London for the Hycosy) and paid their astronomical price .

Hycosy went well and I start Primulot on the 29th January. 

Take care
Mummy P


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi

I am about to take the flight to London. I have my OST tomorrow and fingers crossed there is no functional cyst !!! they found a couple of them last time in January, that's why the OST was interrupted...  

I should have the embryo dummy on Thu... 

I am staying at friends' place, so I should have internet to give you some news

Barb  

Ciao and take care


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi girls!

Speranza, have a good trip and good luck for tomorrow ! The weather here at the moment is nice and warm!

Mummy, so glad that your hycosy went well ! On to the naxt stage now ! Good luck !

J-Mo, glad the OST went well. About the fibroid, the hycosy can get things wrong as it is not a very accurate tests but if they do see something suspicious they will want to do a hysteroscopy, which is very accurate. I hope not though, I hope that all will be fine.

AMP, I'd never heard of an auto-injector for menopur so oyu may want to ask the clinic or the pharmacist. We just used the needles provided by the clinic. The big ones are only for drawing up the liquid and mix it with the power, and the you use the small ones only to inject. My husband did all the drawing up and mixing and injecting, I was just the victim ! But I never found those injections painful, sometimes I did feel a sting but nothing much. And I think I am right to say that this is the experience of most people. I was also on heparin and those injections are more painful, but still bearable. The worst of them all were the progesterone injections that I had to have because I started spottig at the beginiing of the pregnancy. Those are awful! But the stimmimg ones are a walk in the park !


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

My DH did all the injections too.  At the start, I didn't feel a thing, the last couple stung a little but that's because the body starts to get more sensitive.  We just used the syringes we were given.  I have seen the pen type syringes used by other clinics but ACU doesn't use them.

Barb - week 28 - well done   I'm nearly 34 now and things are getting a bit more knackering.  They're both really good weights (4lb and 51lb estimation last week) and I'm really feeling it in my lower body now.


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi!

I have been at ACU and had the scan. 
they found 11 follicles and a tiny tiny functional cyst  (). DR R was very positive about the number of folly and he told me that even if we have not done the OST (because of the cyst) it is going to be fine. I've had blood analysis testing again AMH (dr R told me that it was so strange that I had 0.9 last time, as I have naturally producted 11 follicles), FSH and oestradiol (hope I have spelled correctly)

I will be having embryo dummy and hycosy on Friday afternoon, and the blood test results. 

fingers crossed


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Good luck with the dummy transfer and HyCosy Speranza - it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Speranza, don't worry for a second about the dummy transfer and hycosy. They are nothing, absolutely nothing and there's a vg guy at UCH who does them. 

Great news on follicle count!   

By the way if you have egg collection also DO NOT FEAR. I read a great deal about the pain blah blah blah and can honestly say I did not even feel a SINGLE twinge in my tummy and had a miniscule amount of bleeding. 

in bocca al lupo


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

HI all,

So nice to see this thread so busy!!

Barb - You reached the 28 wk point on monday, how are you and the beanies doing??  I hope all is well and that you are storming towards your 29th week!!  Thinking of you lots xxxx

MummyP - i am so glad your Hycosy went well, you are well on the way now.  I hope the sniffing is going well, i think you started on the Primulot yesterday.  Wishing you lots of luck.

AMP - How is the sniffing going?  My DP did all of my injections for me (excet for the Clexane which i did as i had a very swollen tummy by that point), but we did not have a pen.  Don't worry about them too much as they will soon become part of your normal daily routine.  I really liked that DP did mine, as it gave him a part to the play in the tx, otherwise they are fairly redundant (apart from the v important thing they do in THAT room!!).

J-mo - I am sure the fybroid will be nothing to worry about.  I had a cyst during my last tx and the clinic were happy for me to proceed.  Keeping everything crossed for you that your bloods are fine and that you can proceed.

LucyMorgan - how are you?  When do you go in for your next scan??

Speranza - I am glad your OST went really well!!!  You must be so relieved.  I think you have your Dummy ET and bloods on Friday.  I am wishing you lots of luck with it.  It looks like you may have brought some sunshine over with you...the weather has been so nice this week!!

Glitter - How are you doing?  Only a few more days of work left...woohooo!!!

Minxy - I completed my PRINCE2 practitioner last week.  I don't think it was that bad...but you never can tell.  Thankfully they got rid of the negative marking in the paper...because i definitely feel i need every extra mark i can get!!

Hi to everyone else, Trix, Tilly, Keme, Tokki, LLJ etc!!

Well, i have been pretty busy over the last week, so sorry for my absence on here.  We went to Bournemouth last weekend for Burns Supper (other half is Scottish), which was really nice.  It was great to be by the sea.  But, low and behold i have caught some other bug and have not managed to shake it off at all.  Infact, it has spread to me eyes and i've got an eye infection!!

That aside, i have made great progress on regulating my natural cycle.  I used to have a very erratic cycle which would vary from 9-6 wks.  Anyway, i have been seeing a homeopath for 5 months now and she gave me a new remedy 2 months ago.  Since taking it, my cycle has been cut down to 31/30 days WOOHOOOOO!!!  I am really happy as i hope this will also mean that the quality of my eggs will improve too.  I still don't know though if my other tube is blocked (they have never been able to get to it during surgery), but my homeopath is now reccomending trying to conceive naturally for a while as we can actually work out my ovulation points.  So, DP and I are going to give it a go.  It makes sense as we were holding off the tx until July anyway, so we may as well try to conceive naturally in the interim.  It means i better get back on the folic acid etc....as i have totally stopped taking all of those things since Nov!  Naughty i know!!

LMG
xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quickie so sorry for lack of personals! Im at work and mega busy plus our IT dept monitor things like this so Im hoping I wont get caught! 
But I just wanted to say Speranza Im having my DET and Hycosy on Friday afternoon too!!!! My appointment is at 3.30, what time will you be there?

By the way what is the Primulot for? Is it part of the DR? All being well I think I start that next Tues/Weds.

Ooooh its exciting. I just really hope I cant start soon. I hate all this waiting around. 

Hope you are all ok
Lots of love
Jen xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

littlemissgiggles said:


> Minxy - I completed my PRINCE2 practitioner last week. I don't think it was that bad...but you never can tell. Thankfully they got rid of the negative marking in the paper...because i definitely feel i need every extra mark i can get!!


That's great news !!! Was it the new multiple choice paper for Practitioner (as opposed to the 3 hour written paper) ?

N x


----------



## 1day (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi everyone
Am new to all this, so pls bear with me! 
Am also at ACU, UCH - had my OST done last week, and dummy et/hycosy today.  Dr told me that my results from blood tests/scan showed i had 6 & 7 folicles either side, but that according to my results i had 'low fertility' at 3.5 and recommended i tried GIFT instead of IVF.  I am 29 and already have a DS who is 3 now (conceived naturally in 2nd month).  This has confused me ALOT as i was all set for IVF - had done all my research etc., and now i don't know anything re: GIFT.
Basically, i wanted to know whether anyone knows anything about GIFT (success etc.)and whether you think i should go with the Dr's opinon about having GIFT over IVF, or stick with IVF.  The Dr is basically saying that because my eggs are 'older' than what they should be for a 29 yr old, that they would have a better chance inside of me than in a lab.
Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Welcome Jnr! GIFT is very similar to IVF, the only differences are in the final stages of the treatment afte the eggs are collected. In GIFT the eggs and sperm (before fertilisation) are inserted in the tubes via laparoscopy (ie key hole surgery throught your belly). This is a bit "more natural" than IVF in the sense that eggs and sperm meet on their oen and the embryos then descend in the womb of their own accord. So it involves much less human handling of them. The success rate is very similar to that of IVF, but IVF has replaced it because it spares from the laparoscopy and because one can follow the fertilisaiton andfirst days of growth in vitro. One other differendce between IVF and GIFT in this Country is that with IVF one can transfer only up to 2 embryos, whilst with GIFT one can transfer up to three eggs, so if the egg quality is not excellent that also may help. When I joined this thread there was a girl named Roozie who didi GIFT because she was a poor reponder and she got pregnant with triplets !!!! All ACU doctors were in shock since apparently it's an incredibly rare event ! They said that she had been the first one in over 10 years !!!! I haven't seen her on this thread for a lon while but she might answer if you send her a PM. Good luck !


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

I think it depends on the scale for the AMH - is the standard scale 2.2 to 6.8 (as per eg the Lister) . or the one that starts at 15? 

I'd ask how many women with your overall profile (AMH plus follicles and FSh etc) get pregnant naturally, via IUI or via IVF. if the answer is "lots" then I wldn't worry, whereas if more borderline, I'give more attention to the troublesome areas, eg the AMH. 

at the same time, i'd err on the side of caution - you don't want to make a wrong judgement or waste time really.

good luck, xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Jnr said:


> Hi everyone
> Am new to all this, so pls bear with me!
> Am also at ACU, UCH - had my OST done last week, and dummy et/hycosy today. Dr told me that my results from blood tests/scan showed i had 6 & 7 folicles either side, but that according to my results i had 'low fertility' at 3.5 and recommended i tried GIFT instead of IVF. I am 29 and already have a DS who is 3 now (conceived naturally in 2nd month). This has confused me ALOT as i was all set for IVF - had done all my research etc., and now i don't know anything re: GIFT.
> Basically, i wanted to know whether anyone knows anything about GIFT (success etc.)and whether you think i should go with the Dr's opinon about having GIFT over IVF, or stick with IVF. The Dr is basically saying that because my eggs are 'older' than what they should be for a 29 yr old, that they would have a better chance inside of me than in a lab.
> Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hi & welcome to FF

I'm afraid I can't offer any advise re GIFT or UCH but I'm one of the Moderators of this IVF board so if you have any questions, feel free to contact me 

There was a thread the other day discussing GIFT which you may find of interest...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=124017.0

You may also be interested in the Secondary Infertility board....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=44.0

and finally, perhaps you'd like to post a message on the Introductions board, telling us a little bit about yourself as this will help us Moderators point you in the right direction to the various forums and also give you hints and tips on how to navigate the website. It also gives you a chance to "meet" other new members...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Hope your dummy ET goes well tomorrow Speranza & J-Mo - I'm at the ACU tomorrow too for my baseline scan and Dilapan so I might see you there.  I'll be sitting around looking bored as I have to wait there for 4hrs after they put the Dilapan in - baseline scan's at 9.15am and Dilapan at 10ish I think.  The sniffing's going fine and I feel much better this week than I did last week. I'll be learning how to do injections tomorrow yikes  . DH is v. bad with medical things, especially needles so I'll be doing them myself - I'm ok about that though cos if a complete amateur is going to be stabbing needles in me I think I'd rather that complete amateur was me!

Welcome Jnr - nice to meet you! Sorry I'm new to this too so don't really know about GIFT but I hope you get the answers you need.

Barb - almost 29 wks now ... how are you feeling now?

Hello to everyone else too ... must get back to work now as won't be here tomorrow.

Aileen xx


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

hello!!!

I am writing from an internet point in oxford street  

Im at ACU tomorrow at 3pm but I will arrive 30 minutes earlier as I have to drink 1,5 l. of water and I do not want to do it in the street. 

I'll be wearing a brown long coat and a beige bag with a purple/ beige multicolored long scarf (it sounds pretty horrible... but it is not   ). You can see me carrying a bottle of water....

see you at the reception though


I do not understand: I have read everywhere that the antral follicles count is important to establish the fertility. Dr R told me that 10 is a minimun number to have a good IVF. So why your 13 follicles are not good?? 

see you


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Speranza
I will try to look out for you (not sure what I will be wearing yet but I have a long cream coat) I hope I dont miss you as I may not get there before 3pm. But lets look out for one another. I have mid brown shoulder length wavy hair. 
Looking forward to seeing you! 
Jen x


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Speranza, you may need more than 30 mins all of that to get into your bladder - I was advised one hour minimum.  I started driking form my stash of water bottles before I got my train, followed by almost 30 mins constant drinking on the train.  I know what you mean about not wanting to do it in the street - it's really not comfortable waddling along with that amount of water inside!
Good luck!


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Last time I was worried I hadn't drunk enough and topped up in the waiting room ... big mistake ... thought I was going to burst during the dummy ET!!! 

I might be gone by 3pm but if I'm still there I'm short (5'2") with long browny/blonde hair and I'll be in a black top and jeans (nothing else is clean so I know what I'm wearing tomorrow!)  I might be wearing red glasses if I can't be bothered putting my contact lenses in.

Maybe see you tomorrow.  If not, then good luck.

Aileen xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

I'll keep an eye out for you Aileen. Would be great to meet you.

Oh no I forgot what this ET is like. I remember when I had it done in my last cycle and I was bursting. The nurse told me to go and have a partial wee. A PARTIAL WEE!!!!  
Well I did it. I let go just enough for me to stop myself doing something very juvenile in the waiting room!!!!  

oooh its all happening tomorrow - good luck girls. I will probably be wearing glasses too. They are sort of a purple colour.

Take care all
Jen x


----------



## 1day (Jan 29, 2008)

Just wanted to say thank you everyone for replying to me, i have just posted on a link re: GIFT, so hopefully will get some more info there.  Have decided to just go with it and start with the GIFT cycle, ordered my drugs today from Sereno (much much cheaper than ACU!), and start taking primolut on sat.  No down reg for me, just aggressive stimming!  We plan to do just one cycle of the GIFT, then move on to IVF (if this fails) as even though the laparoscopy part doesn't bother me, i don't really fancy having it done over and over again, esp as i have a 3 yr old to look after (and i have already had one done in the past to check my tubes - only so many scarrs i can deal with!).  Keep doubting my decision, and wondering whether i should be doing it the other way round - i.e. IVF first then GIFT, but i'm thinking that the doc knows best
Aaarrgggh, why isn't anything simple!
Well, will keep you all posted - looks as though we will be all at ACU around the same time?  
Fingers crossed for everyone.
x


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Jnr,

only just seen your thread, had a terrible awful week and not been online.  ...I really would recommend GIFT, I got pregnant but it hasn't worked as my eggs are probably on the old side.  The ACU have had great success with it and when they said I should go for GIFT not IVF I was not happy.  But I got pregnant and although I m/c it was probably much more likely to be succesful than IVF.  I got their success rates for it and they are really good. I also have a DS who is 4..........

Lucy xxxxxxx


----------



## 1day (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Lucy
Thanks for replying to me. Am really sorry to hear about your m/c, must be really hard to deal with that as well as trying to be 'upbeat' for your son.  You still sound v. positive about the whole procedure though.  Do you think you will give it another go?  What reason did they give to you for suggesting IVF over GIFT anyway?  I'm still a bit confused as to how they feel it will work better over IVF, as surely eggs that are already fertilised have a better chance of success over ones that are just put back inside you with sperm to fertilse naturally - isn't this really just like an IUI?  
What were the statistics that they gave you, as i wasn't giving any? (am 29 if that makes any diff to stats?) - Sorry for all the questions, it just that everything he said to me once he told me that i was in the 'low fertility' range just went over my head!!!


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Jnr,

I was exactly like you when they suggested GIFT and told me i had sub optimum fertility - I was devastated as i felt i wasn't even fertile enough for IVF.  I got the embroloist to give me the stats, we communicated via email annd she was so helpful.  Ive inserted them below, I have the figures broken down into age ranges but cant seem to find it.  You can send UCH an email (thats what I did) and ask them if they can send you the information.  

The reason they offer GIFT is they think its more natural and therefore your eggs are more likely to survive the process.  Its tough for them being in a petri dish for a few days.  Its not the same as IUI as everything is put in exactly the right place at the right time.  I asked my consultant to call me as after my initial discussion I was confused.  Part of my paranoid self wondered if they offered it to me as its not in the stats but I dont think thats the case.

The downside is that after the op you are kncoked out for a couple of days but then it means you rest.  Plus you get 2 small scars but my days of showing off my flat tummy went 8 years ago (along with the tummy) so i dont mind.

I am going to see Dr Mallick next week and I think I will give GIFT another go and as well get on the DE list. After 3 m/cs I am thinking my eggs are not great quality and this may be the best was forward.  I have been devastaed this week but am doing some gardening in the sun and going to create some plant life as I am finding it theraputic.  I am not going back to work next week as I want to give myslef time to be stronger.

If you need me to answer any other questions please ask...I tried to find out about GIFT on ff back in October and didn't find anyone who had gone through it and its hard when you cant find out ther peoples expereinces.

Good lucy Lucy M x

Year 2005
12/49 pregnancy rate
10/49 clinical pregnancy rate
6/49  livebirth rate
Year 2006
11/50 pregnancy rate
8/50 clinical pregnancy rate
livebirth rate is not available yet
Year 2007 (first 6 months)
5/9 pregnancy rate
3/9 clinical pregnancy rate


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

Here I am... back from the ACU... 
all went well, hycosy and transfer. A bit painful but the guy told me that everything is fine. 
I spoke to dr R about results of blood test. Actually, ANH is quite low. It is 6 when the minimum is 15 but the oestradiol, FSH and antral follicles are all fine. 
He told me that after a laparoscopy sometimes it might happen to have ovarian reserve reduced, but in my case all the other results are fine so he said we can go ahead. 
I have to do some routine blood tests for me and my DH in Bologna next week. 

He gave me the protocol (it is the strong one). I stared at it a bit confused and shocked   it is a strange sensation... all those drugs....  

Ah by the way! I managed to meet AMP-Aileen!!! We chatted for 5 minutes. I think she recognised me as Dr R got in the room speaking Italian with me.
AMP hope everything went well!! and good luck

Ah! I should be back in London again around 19-20...


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Lucy - I'm so sorry to hear that you had a miscarriage   

Speranza - good to meet you today ... I thought it might be you when I saw your coat and scarf but once I heard you speaking Italian I was sure!  Hope the dummy ET went well for you and J-Mo.  I still haven't got the hang of drinking the right amount of water for a full bladder rather than a bursting bladder ... thought I was going to burst again this morning.  J-Mo you have my utmost respect for your ability to do a partial wee !  My Dilapan went well and really wasn't too uncomfortable at all.  I start injections tomorrow which I'm v. v. v. nervous about but fingers crossed I can do it.  They reckon egg collection will be on 15 Feb so not long to go now.  I know what you mean about all the drugs Speranza - I couldn't believe it when I picked everything up at the chemist and they filled 2 bags .  

Hope everyone else is well.

Aileen xx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

HI Ladies,

Speranza please can you tell me what Dr R meant by AMH going down after a laparospcopy - I had a standard laparoscopy in November and was planning to cycle again in spring!  

Good luck everyone starting treatment in Feb!

Tizz x


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

hi girls, 

Just wanted to say, Speranza, AMP, I am very pleased that your tests went well! 

Jnr, GIFT is very different from IUI because first of all in GIFT the do stimulate you much more and then select the 3 best eggs, and also they put the eggs adn sperm in your tubes mixed together. In IUI they stimulate only a little and put the sperm inside but God knows whether it will ever reach the eggs and the eggs have to travel the whole length of the tubes etc. My advice to you however is to call the clinic and ask a doctor to call you back and explain better, and then you can ask all your questions. I was very doubtful when I was told that I should have a cervix dilation operation under GA beofre my stimming but asked for a phon chat with Dr Ranieri and felt better after it and decided to just go wih what he was suggesting. ACU is a great clinic and the have a lot of experience so I personally couldn't see how I could do better than just doing what they thought was best.


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Speranza - i am so glad all went well for you on Fri.  I remember in my last cycle my blood test results did not come out very well...but i had been on Zoladex for a while for the endo...however, i had responded to the the OST, so Dr R told us to progress.  I too was on the short protocol...and low and behold my ovaries really kickstarted i ended up coasting for 5 days as my levels shot up.  I am sure you will be fine through the cycle, and not worry to much about the results of your blood.

AMP - Well done for getting through the dialapan!!  Did you take the full concoction of painkillers they recommended before hand?  I am dreading it because i know they are going to try the Dialapan on me this time (last time they tried fitting it 4 times in an afternoon but they could not get to the top of my cervix, they threatened to put me under to do it, but Dr R decided that as they had done the dummy ET with a soft catheter that is what they would use).  Good luck with the jabbing...i am sure you will be fine!
J-Mo -  I hope all went well for you yesterday??

Barb - How are you  I am presuming all is well with the beanies??

Tizz - nice to hear from you....how is everything going?  Are you planning to start back with ACU in the Spring orwill you try another clinic?

Lucymorgan - I have sent you a PM   xx

Jnr - Welcome to this thread, it sounds like you have  lot to think about at the moment, but you seem to have got lots of good advice from the girls on here.

MummyP - How are you getting on?

Hi to everyone else!!

I am off down to London for the weekend...girls night out tonight...really looking forward to it!

Have a good weekend all.

LMG
xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hiya girlies,

It went ok on Friday. I was looking out for Aileen and Speranza but I think everyone was getting a bit spooked with me staring at them so I gave up! Im not sure if I saw you speranza, EVERYONE had brown coats and scarves! 

Glad it went well for you both.

I had my DET and that was fine. HyCosy was really painful and a bit embarrassing. Ive never had my giblets fiddled with by two men before! I found that a bit strange! 

My AMH was also in the low bracket but the other results were good so they said not to worry. Im on the Mid Luteal protocol so I start the Primulot on Tuesday (I keep going to say Winalot!)
Im going to Ali's chemist tomorrow to pick up all the drugs. I cant believe how cheap he is compared to what ACU told me to budget!!! I hope I can find it ok.

Welcome to the thread Jnr! Sounds like you have been given loads of great advice. I have no idea about Gift Im afraid.

I have to get back to my housework now  

Love to everyone else
Jen xxx


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Jen,

I got my drugs from Ali's - hes easy to find just next to shadweel tube.  Altough tube stop isn't so easy to get to.  His drygs are so much cheaper than ACU !!!!  I saved £300 

Is anyone at ACU doing egg sharing / DEs   I think this is my next option although i'll probably try once more with my own eggs.  I think waiting lists are 2 years in the UK and think i'm going to need to go abroad.  The thought terrifys me as its bad enough when its all on your doorstop.

LucyM xxxxxxxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Lucy

I dont know what ACU would have charged but they say in the gumph that its between £1000 to £1500. But Ali said it would be about £500 !!!! Mind you I do have some bits left over from last time which obviously helps.

Lucy, I understand how you must be feeling about DE. Im sorry its not something Ive ever considered (yet)

Take care all
Jen x


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Jen, did you have to wait long between cycles ?  I am going to have one more go myself while in parallel look at DE abroad or in the UK (although expect that will be a none starter).

Going a bit mad at the moment like when I was told I needed GIFT.  Trying to find out about clinices abroad and the information is all over the place and I feel a bit overwhelmed and a bit obsessive !!!!!  Cant stop trying to find an answer but feel like I am stuck on the imfertility wheel.

LucyM xxx


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Jen - I got my drugs at Ali's too and was amazed at how cheap he was.  You come out of the DLR station, turn left and he's just along that road. Sorry I didn't see you on Friday - maybe next time!

I started jabbing on Sat night and I'm finding it's ok - turned out the most nerve wracking bit was remembering how to mix the drugs up and the injection was easy after that!  I've had a constant headache since Sat morning and I'm wondering whether that's the nasal spray finally giving me side effects.

I had a question about embryo transfer - it says in my leaflet that I should rest for 2-3 days after ET.  Did you get signed off work for this or did you have to take holidays?  My work have a policy that you get time off for IVF appointments but it doesn't say anything about time off after ET so I'm assuming I'd need a doctor's note for that or I'll have to take annual leave.

Aileen xx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Dear Lucy, I can't imagine how hard it mst have been for you to go through another m/c ... big big hug to you ... about DE cycles, I know that ACU also have a very long waiting list for these. People I know both in England and Italy go to Spain for DE cycles, and the success rates seem to be very high there. An English friend of mine just got pg in Barcellona with a double egg + sperm donation cycle and she said that the cost was so much less than in the UK. If you want to sand me your contact details in a PM, I will pass them on to her. I am sure that she'll be happy to assist you with her experience. Or if you are a member of infertilitynetworkuk.com, her nickname there is nicks1308, you can see her post under pregnancy after treatment ! 

AMP, some companies do offer 5 to 10 days off a year for people going through IVF so you may want to check with your HR department. 

Here things are fine, the twins are still in, had a bit of a scare on Thursday when I started to have regular contractions but they settled down by the time I got to the hospital. We reached 29 weeks today and if we dan get to 32/34 that would be so wonderful. Fingers crossed !


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

morning everyone!! 

barb it is 29w!!! 

J-Mo where were you sitting? I remember a couple of girls carrying bottles of water. I was just on the left side when you step in the reception. On the same side of the water machine. 

Tizzy dr R told me that sometimes lap might reduce fertility as you remove little bits of ovaries. In fact, before lap my FSH was 6, afterwards it went up to 7-8, now it is around 8. 

LMG thanks! I am not worried now, as dr R reassured me about my results. They are not wow, but they are good to try Fivet. He told me that an AMH under 1 means no Fivet. Mine was 6.... 

AMP I do not know regulation in the Uk, but in Italy you have to use your holidays before and afterwards. Or you can ask your GP for a sick note... I have told my boss that I have to do an operation in London and I need 20 days off, he did not ask me anything about it and he did not tell me to take days off... ummm I do not know what it means... 

ciao


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girlies

Speranza, I wonder if I was sitting next to you? I got there at 3pm. Did you come out inbetween treatments to sit in reception? Do you have highlighted hair? 

Barb - so pleased you have got to 29 weeks! Have you had the steroids to help babies' lungs? I really hope that you keep things cooking for them for a while longer.

Aileen, have you tried any paracetamol for your headache? I remember getting that a lot. It wont be long before you have the injections sorted in a matter of a couple of mins. Thanks for the directions to Ali's. Im going there this afternoon. When I get my bag of drugs it will all feel real again.

Can anyone tell me if the Primolut tabs cause side effects? Ive never had them before? 

I took a days holiday for my ET before and took the next day off as well so that I had a long weekend. So in all I only had 4 days off and then went back to work. But I dont have a physical job. I will probably do the same this year too. I would love to find out here whether there is any policy for IVF but Im worried about opening a can of worms. Can anyone advise? 

Lucy, no I havent waited long for my second IVF. I lost my baby on the 13th Nov and so Ive had two normal periods between that and starting again. I suppose it would have been better to wait longer but my time is running out as it is.

Hope everyone is ok
Jen x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Barb - Congratulations on reaching 29 wks!!  I am still keeping everything crossed for you.

AMP - Try to keep your water intake up, that helped my headaches.  I took annual leave post ET for a week.  You are really lucky you work allow you to take appts off...mine were adament it all has to be done through leave.

Speranza - When do you start the drugs?  Are you back in Italy now?

Hello to everyone else!!!

LMG
xxx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

As a newbie to the ACU @ UCH, could anyone tell me if you used an auto injector for your treatment? If yes where did you get one from? Are all vials (normally for syringe type injections) ok to be used in an auto injector?  

Many Thanks
Mummy P (DR Primulot ....start nasal spray tomorrow!)


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

J-Mo,

know that feeliong of time running out .....I'd like to cycle again in April.

I have a follow up with Dr Mallick on Thursday afternoon.  Waiting for the DE conversation.  I want one  more try with my eggs but DH doesnt want to see me go through another m/c.  I dont want to go through one again either.  Since last Wednesday I must have lost 1/2 a stone3 and I am now getting quite thin.  I've oscilatted from being plumped out to losing weight...the stress of it has started knocking my weight off.

I have narrowed it down to russia or the ukraine based on waiting list (none), price, succes rate and feedback from ff lovelies.

MummyP the clinic proivde all needles syringes etc, but I didn't DR so not sure if you need something special for that.

If anyone is at the clinic thursday afternoon about 4 let me know.

LucyM xxxxx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Just a quick one, 

MummyP - the clinic did not give me an auto-injector for the Menopur, we just had to mix the vials ourselves and then inject.  I have a funny feeling this is because they need mixing and do not come ready mixed for injecting.  You could try giving the clinic a quick call to see what they say.  Good luck with it though!!

LucyM - Good luck with Thurs...i really hope you get some good answers from them.  Did the clinic have you on steroids this time?  I know that re-current miscarriages could be due to autoimmune issues.  Perhaps you could speak to them about it.  Also, there are specific tests that can be done to check on this as well.  I read about it on this site somewhere....maybe our moderator may be able to help point you in the right direction??  Good luck!!!

LMG
xxx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Lucy M & LMG,

Many thanks for your info, I'm trying to reduce my anxiety of syringe needles and thought the auto injector would be better , I'll call the clinic today.

Mummy P


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

MummyP

I have an autoinjector which I had left over from my free go on the NHS. You could ask for one if you want but I guess you will have to pay for it, I think they are about £30.
We had one for all injections (DR and Menopur and Pregnyl). The reason being is that my DH is absolutely petrified of needles yet he wanted to do his bit. So I would load the syringe and put the needle in the pen. He would press the button and then give it back to me and then I would dispose of the needle.
I tried it myself both with and without and I have to say that I prefer to use it because its so easy to just simply hold it against your skin and press a button. But I know its personal choice. 
If you are that worried I would ask for one, I will definitely be using mine again.

Can I ask a question please girls? When I had my HyCosy they said that they didnt have a Chlamidya test for me on record even though I thought they did. So they said they would take a swab at the same time as the HyCosy. But now Ive looked back through my records and they DID have that test. Should I ask them whether I still have to pay again for another test to be done? I dont want to get their backs up though as they will have my very fragile embryos in their hands! 
What do you think? Am I being too pedantic over a £65 test? 

Hope everyone is ok
Jen x


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Jen,
Ring up the accounts dept and get the charge credited back to your account.  I knew full well that I'd had chlamydia test on the NHS prior to treatment - they just aren't used to people doing this and it was an honest mistake.  They were very quick to put the money back to my card too, no problems at all.


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

I  also asked for my money back on this, they dont seem to have learned !! I was charged £90 and recredited.  I had a smear at my GPs.

LucyMx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh great girls, thanks. I will do that. Cheers! 
xx
Everyone ok?


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

J-Mo,

not really to be honest.  Feeling depressed, just seen the doctor and would like to go on anti depressants but not sure if the ACU would let me do that and cycle again.  Also started smoking yesterday...... i just feel like my world has come crashing down and i'm at the bottom of a pile of crap.  I'm normally very positive and happy and last felt like this after my DS was born.

Called in work and its all going belly up, will try and go back next Monday but have a doctors appointment after to see how I am and whether to go ahead with the anti depressents.  I just think my happy bits have taken a nose dive.

I just feel so low and i dont know what to do to shift this feeling.  Going for a swim later as trying to do exercise every day as i think it can help........

LucyMxxxxxx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

LucyM - don't beat yourself up about how you are feeling.  You have to follow the natural process of grieving for  your loss.  It may help to speak to a counsellor before going on the anti-depressants. Can your GP arrange for that?  I saw a counsellor a while back (not fertility related), and i felt like a new woman.

We are all here for you   

LMG
xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Ditto.
TTC and anti-depressants dont mix. Maybe its too soon to think about trying again after your miscarriage. I must admit that after my first miscarriage it took me 'forever' to get over it (well at least a year). This time I was extremely down for a couple of months and I suppose Im only starting to come out of the gloom now but Ive been buoyed by starting another tx mainly. Its all about getting active. 
Counselling really helps too and would defo recommend that. I had bereavement counselling last year because I lost my dad and I really dont know how I would have coped without it. 
The main thing is to TALK TALK TALK. And sometimes our partners just dont understand. 
You WILL come out of this and it WILL be ok.
Hard to think that way at the moment I know but have try to have faith.
Jen xxx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Thanks J-Mo for the info....I hate needles so will definitely ask for one, I too have had two Chlamydia test's so will be checking my account!!!

LucyM - It seems that you are in a lonely place , please don't be hard on yourself. There is so much support here for you...just shout 

Thanks for support
Take care

Mummy P x


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Lucymorgan, I think that not all antidepressants are incompatible with ttc and tx. I'd talk to ACU about it and see what they say. As others have said, it's absolutely understandable that you feel so low right now, how else could you feel ? This is why I would also be worried at the idea of you going through another IVF with your own eggs if the clinic thought that another m/c would be likely. Talking to DH and friends and relative and to a counsellor is such a good idea, and take your time to recover, a m/c is such a blow to you both mentally and physically. I reall really hope that the turn in your luck is just behind the corner now, you've had enough battering and it's about time that things started to go well.

MummyP, I don't think that ACU would be nasty towards you or your embies if you asked for the money back ! They're insterested in you succeeding in your treatment as much as you do !!! I'd definitely call the accounts office and explain.

J-Mo, I didn't feel any side effects when I was just on primolut.


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

It has gone a bit quiet on here over the last few days.  I hope you are all ok.

I just wanted to wish you all a great weekend!!  What lovely weather it has been today...i'm going to get out and do some gardening tomorrow!

LMG
xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes good weekend all! 
Its my last one before I turn into the she devil and its such a shame my DH is away with work and is missing it! 

Hope you are all ok
Jen x


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi everyone, feeling a lot better today and feel like I'm climbing out of the pit.  Thanks for all the kind and thoughtful words. Been doing lots of swimming as exercise really helps.  Plus the beautiful weather, spent the day in Marlow walking with my sister and the dogs.

I saw Dr Mallick Thursday and when I said that I think my next option is DE she thought I was being too hard on myself and was perceiving myself as even less fertile than I am.  It made me cry       She suggested I should do another fresh GIFT or use my frozen fertilised eggs..  

Anyway will leave it for a month or two and then decide.  But I am thinking one more fresh GIFT, use all the frozen then go to DEs.  No one can guarantee I wont have another m/c or explain why........Its just the way it is and I've had all the tests at a m/c clinic on Harley street and the hospital are checking tissue from the fetus to see if its chromos abnormality.

I will go back for a consultation in March and thought it might be worth seeing the most senior / experienced doctor at ACU.  Just to get another perspective.  Anyone got any recommendations ??

LucyM xxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Lucy - so sorry you are feeling like this.. It's only normal though... Would it help to have a consultation at the LIster as well as ACU and then make your mind up... They may have different ideas? I wouldn't do donor eggs in your position... It may be a matter of luck... Good luck with whatever you decide...


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks Inconceivable.

I just do feel a bit like to continue with my eggs there is a risk that I wont get pregnant again and also that if I do I will m/c.  That could be the same with DE but may be less likely as they are younger and better quality.  But I dont know !!!

It feels a bit like gambling, you never know whether your going to win or lose and how to increase your odds.  I've never particularly liked gambling which is probably why i'm finding this fertility hamster wheel so difficult.  I dont want to give up trying but in some ways it would be so easy.  Its been 2 years of my life so far which isn't at all long compared to some people but I dont want this "trying" to continue for too long.  It takes my focus off everything else and stops me enjoying the moment.  I guess I need to approach it from a different perspective and treat it as something i'm working on that is not all consuming.  Probably a bit hard at the moment as i've just gone through 10 weeks of pregnancy and a difficult m/c.  I think i've lost a bit of perspective.

I could try the Lister, see what they think.  If I did that I would probably need to take a copy of all my notes.  I had an exchange with someone who had PDG testign on her embroys which was quiote expensive but showed they were all abnormal.  In a way i'd like that.

LucyM xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Lucy - I'm glad the news from your appointment was more positive than you expected and that you're feeling a bit better. I've had 2 ectopics and a miscarriage and I know it can take a while to climb out of the pit - be gentle on yourself and don't rush to do too much.  I really hope things go better for you next time. xxx

MummyP - my leaflet that came with the menopur shows an autoinjector.  I don't have one but I'm sure you could get one. I was v. nervous about the injections but the needle's quite short and v. fine and if you've got a nice fleshy bit round your belly it's actually ok!

Update from me: I had 25 follies over 8mm at yesterday's scan (even though they'd cut my dose from 1.5 to 1 ampoule of menopur) so they're worried about OHSS.  I've got to go in for a scan tomorrow morning - not great having to trail into London on a Sun morning but I'm glad they're looking after me.

Have a good weekend everyone

Aileen xxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I just feel that you would be able to make a better decision if you compare what different experts tell you... It also empowers you a bit more... It would be a tough call to undergo yet another op. Hence my suggestion...  Take care...

I have been doing ttc for about 20 months now and know how exhausting it is and I don't know how some people go on for years...  Focus on the positives...I thought that de is easier if people have one bio child but can see that it throws another set of dilemmas...

I wouldn't give up if I were you and with your nos...


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

LucyM - I am so glad you are feeling a bit more positive and the Dr M has given you some options.  After everything you have been through recently, you deserve to have some time out and go into the next step as well informed as you can.  I have seen both Dr R and Dr S at ACU...and funnily they had a slightly different approach on what my next tx should entail.  It intially made me feel really confused, but in the end i asked that they both got together and reviewed my file and come back with a unified view.  After they did that, i felt so much happier.  Perhaps you could ask that all the docs there could look at your file and come back with their opinion.  

AMP -  I hope your scan goes well tomorrow. What day of your stimms are you on?  I too had 25 follies and i ended up coasting for 5 days, but ACU were really good and monitored me really closely.  My only problem was the bloating and constipation (sorry TMI!!), prune juice and I became the best of friends!  Just remember to keep your water intake high.

J-Mo - I hope you have been enjoying your last weekend off.  My DP is away this weekend too, so i am getting ready for a good flick chick and having a glass of wine!!

Inconceviable - nice to hear from you again.  Are you starting tx soon at ACU or will you be at Lister?

Barb, Glitter, LLJ, & Trix - how are you...the preggers crew??  

Tilly, Tokki, Keme, MummyP, Speranza and everyone else, how are you all??

I've had a great day...3 hours in my garden and i am now visualising how i want my garden to be!!

Lots of love,
LMG
xxx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Lucymorgan, the way you talk about how the infertility journey makes you feel .... hating gambling, all consuming etc ... that's exactly how it was for me. I hated the fact that my happiness depended so strongly on a gamble, and one that didn't have particularly brilliant odds I felt in my case. And also for me the infertility thoughts were all consuming, and couldn't really enjoy fully the other aspects of my life. There was always that sadness, that thought at the back of my mind. So I absolutely agree with you that finding the shortest way to success is very very important. 
About DE, it's a very personal thing, for some people it is unconcevable to do it, other people don't care because all they want is a child and don't care about being genetically related to it. I always felt the latter was true for me, so if a dr had told me that my cycles had failed because of my eggs, I would certainly have done it. In your case, like in mine, the problem is that nobody has yet been able to tell you what the cause for things not working properly are so it's difficult to know. A different dr at ACU could give you a different opinion, especially if you explain very openly how you feel after the pain you've gone through and what your feelings about DE are. The Lister is also a good option for a second opinion as they have links with clinics abraod for donor cycles. Not sure about the idea of a GIFT with frozen embryos .... it will have reduced chances of success compared to a fresh one, you won't have to do the stimming but it's still an operation and you still have to do the downregging etc I guess .... difficult to decide really, I'd definitely get a second opinion if you are unsure. Don't worry about getting the notes, it's a standard thing for clinics.

AMP, wow ! Follicorama ! My experience with ACU keeping OHSS at bay was brilliant. I had about 30 follies but they reduced the dose of stimming and kept me coasting for a few days and I was fine. I had to go in for a blood test every single day towards the end which is a bit of a pain but so important! It's great that they check so much! The up side is that it's likely tha tyou'll have a good crop of eggs!

The babies and I are fine, we went for a check up on Friday and for the first time the doctors were positive again after the massive scare of them coming too early to survive. Tomorrow it will be 30weeks and if they came any time from now that would almost certainly survive with no major consequences. The odds for problems due to prematurity will zero in 4 weeks time and that's our target!


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Barb - Congratulations on reaching 30 weeks today!!    

xxx


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Barb - congratulations on getting to 30 weeks    truely fantastic news. When I got to 30 weeks my consultant just had a huge grin on her face and said 'no worries now if the baby comes it'll be fine'. I know twins will be smaller than just the one, but at least all they have to do now is grow as all their vital organs are up and running. I'm so pleased for you as I know how worrying it can be. Take it easy and get loads of rest.

LMG - sounds like the gardening was a great idea. I can't wait to get out in mine again and have great plans for the summer.

Hello to everyone else, sorry for the lack of personals, but have to say I'm so bushed now I can't keep up with all the activity on this board and just dip in from time to time. It's great to see it so active.

As for me am 34 weeks now. Got told off at the weekend for overdoing it as I ended up feeling very unwell on Saturday and had to go to hospital to get checked out. All OK, but have been told to do one thing at a time and have frequent rests throughout the day. Think it may be an age thing now, at 42 I just don't have the energy reserves I would have had at 30. 

Anyway, all my best to everyone 

Trix X


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Trixter, glad that you reached the massive 34 weeks milestone !!!! Sorry that you've felt unwell, do take it easy girl and enjoy the last bit of your pregnancy ! How is your baby positioned ? Likely to be a natural birth ? Where are you going to give birth ?
My babies at the mo are not smaller but both bigger than the average singleton, both at the 60th centile (and exactly the same size which for twins is so good as one can get big to the expense of the other one) and growing steadily.

I've recruited one more Italian girl for ACU !!!! Another one who fell under the chamrs of Dr R's phone call ! Pleased for her, she'll be in good hands. Another Italian girl who went for a consultation with Dr R before Xmas after asking me after the clinic and was told she had only tiny chances of success just conceived with IVF in Italy so I am so pleased for her too !!!! Miracles do happen so keep hoping !


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

HI girlies

Wow there have been some deep and meaningfuls on here. Theres not much I can add other than I agree with you all. Its good to get various opinions and you need to do what you feel best about DE. Maybe its too soon to try that though just yet.

Congrats Barb on 30 weeks, thats really great and Im sure its such a relief.

I had a great weekend thanks (wasnt the weather fab?) and today I started sniffing so here we go again! I have a silly question to ask. Is it ok to blow your nose cos I cant stop sniffing all the time.
Also it says in the instructions that the bottle should not be used for longer than a week once opened but they've only given me a prescription for two bottles and I think I will need it for longer than two weeks? 

I hope everyone else is ok
Lots of love
Jen x


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Jo,
My original prescription was for the 1 bottle and I just got another when needed - I didn't have both open at the same time.  It does keep for the length of time that is needed for our particular treatment but check with ACU if you are bothered about it.  My view on 'best before dates' is somewhat 'whatever, its a guide' but you may not share this view!

I know what you mean about the runny nose - I tended to put my head right back and really sniff,  then keep my head back for a bit.  It must have looked dodgy to some people, me coming out the loos at work sniffing like mad but I didn't want to blow my nose and risk it!  Again, maybe ask ACU as to what they know, rather than one daft user here like me!  All I can say is it worked for us.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Glitter. That advice has really helped


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

AMP - Wow how many follies? Hope your scan went well. Keep safe & well 

Lucymorgan - Glad to read your feeling a little better

Glitter & J-Mo- I laughed at your toilet escapade, I work in the Police and feel so guilty coming out our work toilets...doesn't bode well ! I spoke to ACU today re the expired bottle, it is fine to continue with your week old bottle, manufactures don't like you to leave it for more than a few days then go back to it, so I've continued as advised.

All your preggers ACU'S can't wait to join/follow you soon. Keep waving that flag.

Waiting and waiting for   for my day 1-3 scan so I can stop sniffing and start injecting (hopefully with autoinjector   Thanks AMP).

My protocol shows that I have to inject 3 times a day, is this normal?

Take care

Mummy P


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

J-Mo, I was told one shouldn't blow one's nose for a while after sniffing (30 min say). Also, I was told no to sniff too hard after spraying and just let it go in slowly. I didn't notice the best before date on the sniffer but if you are concerned do contact the clinic, and then you could also ask about the blowing/sniffing issue.

Mummy, mmhh ... I only injected once a day during the stimming ... is it three injections of the same drug ? What drug are you going to be on and which dose will you be taking ?


----------



## adet (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi, I am very new and confused to all of this. I am of black-african origin and this is not something we discuss freely within my community. I am 40yrs old n my partner 36, made contact with acu last oct, after investigatns no real reason for infertility and Mr S, suggested IUI, ist cycle in Jan, did not work, went back to him today and he said I only produced 2 little eggs for IUI, he is suspecting there might be problems wth my egg production. I declined to do another IUI n want 2 go staright for IVF but saying if I cannot produce enough eggs, will not be worth it. Also a bit upset as during IUI cycle, I had a lot of unanswered questns n did not get the kind of support required, the scanner mumbled to herslf most of the time and i did not really understand what was going on. Also do you have the option of buying your own drugs as this is news to me? Mr s has suggested OST to check my hormone level but I am just so confused about everything!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello Adet,
The best thing I can advise is for you to have a list of your questions and ask to speak to a consultant if you are unsure of anything.
The person doing the scan may not also be the best person to answer your questions and was probably talking themselves through the scan.

The OST is a blood test to check your ovarian reserve - in other words, the quantity of eggs that you have and is usually the first test ACU carry out. If it is not very high, then you may be given advice that you may not like - in that is is likely treatment would not work for you. From what you have put, this is what Mr S has said. Unfortunately, the quality of eggs does deteriorate after the age of 35 or so - you may wish to consider a donor egg situation from a younger lady.

IVF treatment is quite hard going on the body, expensive (emotionally and financially) and there are no guarantees for success.

I would really recommend that you speak to someone at the clinic to get more answers to your questions and have the OST test and then go for counselling if you feel that you need to talk to someone freely about this.

The drugs can be bought on prescription elsewhere and there is a sticky thread on here about where drugs can be obtained more cheaply than the clinics - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.0

Good luck


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all,

Barbwill - Menopur 75iu, 3 ampoules daily!! Do you think they mean; 3 ampoules in one injection that would mean 225iu each day, that sounds better...doesn't it?  (I've got 33 x 75iu for 11 days)

Adet - I've PM'd

Thanks

Mummy P


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Go for ivf. AT 40 I wouldn't fuff about with iuis.  If not allowed go elsewhere...


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

MummyP - that will mean to mix up 3 amps of Menupur with one of water and inject in one go.  I started off with 2 amps of Menupur and then got upped to 3 as my body decided it wasn't going to play ball!

Adet - I'm with Inconceivable.  I really don't think IUI is going to help you here but you do need the basics ie the eggs to begin with and I don't like to say this, but time isn't on your side.


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Adet, the drugs are very cheap from Alis in Shadwell (search for it on the internet) plus I had the women who mutters who does the scanning.  She is terrible - the older lady is great but the person to go for is the man (Mr saab i think) he is wonderful, very clear and the best.  From now on I wouldn't have anyone else.  I thought ACU always do the FSH, AMH and ovarian response test - if you haven't had it then you need to get this done as it will show you what level of fertility you have.

Barb great to hear you are over the 30 week milestone, good luck with the remaining weeks .... you can start to relax a bit (before they are born !!!) for the remainder of the pregnancy.  And Trixter fab that you are past 34 weeks.  

I found the notes I made when my DS was born - first contraction 11am, at hspital 5.30 pm, born 8.32 pm --- he didn't hang around it was so quick.  Made me feel a bit sad as I really want to go through that whole experience again (well maybe not the birth but I loved it after he was about 3 months).

Been doing loads of exercise as am trying to get out of my depressive mood that has been looming without resorting to prozac.  Its helping and i've laid off the wine as thats a depressive.  But my caffeine intake is awol because I can !!!!  

Been looking at loads of parents and kids trying to spot genetic resemblances      I am obiously going a bit doo laly and need to get more of a life.

LucyMxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

lucymorgan said:


> Adet, the drugs are very cheap from Alis in Shadwell (search for it on the internet)


There is a sticky thread at the top of this IVF board called "where to buy cheap drugs" which lists several supplier contact details (including Alis at Shadwell).

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.255

It really depends on what drugs you're prescribed because if you're advised to have Gonal F then you'll probably find Serono/[email protected]/Applied Dispensary Services (all same company!) are cheapest as Serono actually manufacture the drug.

It's worth getting quotes from a few suppliers once you get your prescription.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Adet, 

quick msg - a bit tied up. 

1. Thoroughly recommend IVF as opposed to IUI - you need to maximise your chances each cycle. Also, you get info from doing it - eg you can hopefully eliminate some problems like fertilisation or early embryonic dev't  

2. Re drugs, cheapest I found after quite a bit of searching was Ali at Fazeley - tel is 01827 262 488. nice chap too. Get him to send the Pregnyl with a BIG ice block as it needs a certain temp. OR get from the hospital. 

3. Re scans, don't know if you can ask for another one but frankly YOU ARE PAYING so just say to reception:  I didn't get all the info I wanted, and I'd like to wait till eg Mr XX is available. You must. It is your body and noone will look after it as well as you will. Please get as much info as you need to feel confortable. 

and ....GOOD LUCK!!!!!!


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Adet,

Welcome to this thread, i can totally understand how difficult it is not being able to discuss fertility, but you will find some really great support on this thread!

It sounds like you have a lot of answered questions and i agree that the best thing to do is make a long list of them and arrange anther appt with the consultant.  I have done this a couple of times at ACU as each stage of my journey so far has had new developments.  I find that doctors seem to think that either a) we should already understand what they are talking about/and terminology or b) do not feel that we need to know as much in detail.  However, i have made sure that i have got answers i understand to all my questions as i think it is important for peace of mind.

It is really important to have the OST done.  Although i am 31, i have had lots of surgery in the past and was on drugs to put me through the menopause when i first went to the clinic.  My OST results were poor, but one of the indicators did rise and Dr R thought we had a slight chance of getting some eggs.  Anyway, when i started the injections my body really woke up, i produced 25 follies, and ended up coasting for 5 days.  Anyhow, i ended up with only 4 eggs (they think this is because i had to coast)...but all 4 fertilised and i had two top grade blasts transferred.  What i am trying to say that it is also quality not quantity that is important.  Stay positive as there are a few older ladies on this thread that have had success!

With regards to the drugs, i too got mine from Ali's in Tamworth.  So much cheaper than the clinic.

Lots of love,
LMG
xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Adet- Welcome to the thread. It sounds like you've had loads of great advice and I hope you have had some questions answered.

Thanks for the advice girls about the sniffing. Im getting used to having a runny nose now. Im not finding it too bad although it doesnt taste too good when it gets into the throat does it? 

Ive just checked and I will be on four ampoules of Menopur a day and I remember from last time that I was on the same dose and it was all mixed into one injection a day. Its great fun doing all that mixing! I thought I would never get the hang of it but in the end I got it down to a fine art and it only took a couple of minutes.

Im still ok on this down regging, still feeling quite normal, though its only the second day! 

Hope you are all ok
Jen x


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Adet - the others have given you some great advice here. All I can add is that I was 41 when I first went to Dr Ranieri and had tried clomid and also had a huge amount of Chinese traditional medicine (I was living in Shanghai before I came back to the UK late 2006 to look for a good fertility clinic) Dr R took one look at all my notes, my age, my DH's age (42) and suggested IVF and ICSI straight away. He gave us a 15% chance of it working (it did). Have to say I was on a lot of drugs.....5 to 6 vials daily of the stuff you inject. LMG and the others are right, make sure you have a list of stuff you want to discuss and don't leave the appointment until someone explains everything to your satisfaction. I knew nothing about IVF or ICSI and had to have everything explained. 

Lucy M - glad you're keeping busy and pulling your mood round. I've suffered with depression in the past and totally understand where you're coming from. 

Barb - So glad to hear the babies are doing well. Gosh you must feel uncomfortable with 2 larger than average babies. I can't wait to get this one out and it's only just about average size. It's a real wriggler, but is head down thank goodness after being breach for ages. I sincerely hope that I'm able to have a natural birth, but the protein in my urine is starting to creep up so who knows...I'm just playing it by ear. Am seeing a consultant at St Peter's Hospital in Woking, am in there every week and they've been great so am confident that that's the right place to be.

All the best to everyone else

Trix


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello everyone

Adet - it sounds like everyone's given you good advice.  I got my drugs from Ali's (Rigcharm) in Shadwell and they were really cheap in comparison to clinic and Boots.

J-Mo - good luck with the downregging.  I enjoyed all the mixing too when I got to the injection stage!  I asked the nurse about the expiry date on the Suprefact nasal spray and she told me I could use it for 10days then I should throw it away and start the new one - v. annoying chucking it the bin when there were still expensive drugs in there but I did as I was told 

Barb & Trixter congratulations on getting to 30 and 34 weeks.  Hope the next few weeks go smoothly for you.

MummyP good luck with the injections - you'll be mixing them up like a pro pharmacist in no time!

I'm going for EC tomorrow hooray!  Did the pregnyl last night and I'm really enjoying having a sniffing/injecting-free day today.  Had over 25 follicles yesterday at scan but not all of them have matured which sounded like it was a good thing - I think they were worried about having too many so 8-10 big ones sounded like a good thing.  Anyway, will see what happens tomorrow morning.  Can't quite believe it's all happening.  

Aileen xx

Hello to everyone else and ho


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Aileen,
Just wanted to wish you loads of luck for tomorrow morning. What time is it? I will be thinking of you    

Jen x


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!  I've to go in at 8am and I was looking over the nurse's shoulder and think it said 9.15am I'm in theatre.  I'm not really nervous about the actual procedure as I've had laparoscopies for both ectopics and then another one in Nov for hydrosalpinges so EC sounds much like a much less frightening procedure!  But I'm nervous about how many they'll get, will they fertilise, when will ET be, will I get OHSS etc. etc. etc. etc. ....

Anyway, fingers crossed and I'll let you know how I get on 

Aileen xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

I know how you feel but Im sure you will be fine. Let us know as soon as you can! 
Will be thinking of you x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

AMP - Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for tom.  EC is a breeze if you have had surgery previously.  BUt i totally sympathise with your worrying about fertilisation and the success rates...i was a nervous wreck the last time making the phone call to the embryologist!!

I'll be thinking of you!

LMG
xxx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm really really down with no show , its only been four days late, the last time I was late was 5 years ago...when I was mad on exercise) but I'm such a control freak, I'm angry with myself for allowing the consultants to mess up my body clock with DR drugs!!  

I know I can't do it naturally, but why DR when I am regular as clockwork (to the hour) and initial scans showed follies and lining all in order and my OST was optimal? 

Dramatic I know , but waiting especially because I want to start stimming, it is so frustrating (as plenty of you all know). I'm sounding like a broken record with DH, who as lovely as he is, but appears to be far more interested in our new computer system .

AMP - Wishing you   for tomorrow. 

Glitter, J-Mo & AMP - Thanks for putting me out of misery of 3 injections a day, although I still don't know, how I'm going to mange one with my fear of needles!

P.S sorry to nag but did anyone continue sniffing (Burselin) even though they were late? 

Luv & Hugs to you all

Mummy P x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thinking of you Aileen! You should be 'being done' about now! 

Mummy I hope AF comes soon. Its so frustrating. What does the clinic say to do? Is it just a case of waiting? 
I would say you need to continue the Burserlin but Im no expert, best to check with ACU.

Good luck 
Jen x


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

AMP, I get here too late to say good luck for EC, how did it go hun ? And I guess that you're now waiting for the call to know how many fertilised, good luck girl ! This is such an exciting phase !

Trixter, glad your baby is well positioned for a natural birth, and fingers crossed that your protein levels in your urine will stay low ...

Adet, it is really difficult to get all the info when going through a cycle and that's why it helps so much to use a support tool such as this thread. I am glad that you've found us ! About IUI vs IVF, normally IUI is less successful than IVF but in the case of someone who responds little to the ovarian stimulation IVF is not always the right thing to do. I also recommend that you have the OST done so that they can evaluate the kind of response your ovaries would give, and then take it from there.  
About the drugs, I also found Ali's pharmacy to be the cheapest for menopur (the most expensive drug in an IVF cycle at ACU) but you may want to shop around. 
I am sorry that you didn't get all the infos you would have liked. My experience is that normally clinics and doctors in general will tell you the minimum you need to know as often knowing more confuses people. But there are exceptions and people who want to know more, and I am one of these and you sound like one of these as well. The only way to get the answers is to be assertive and just ask. Ask to talk to a consultant, either in person when oyu go to the clinic or by phone. I found ACU always extremely responsive when I asked for more info, much much much more so that any other clinic I've dealt with. But yes, you need to ask. And you need to ask also about the drugs, otherwise they iwll just assume that you want to go for the easiest possible system, which is what many people do prefer, and get the drugs from them. I think that with the support of this thread you will find dealing with the clinic and a possible next cycle much easier as the girls here offer a lot of practical support and answers as well as understanding and sympathy. We've all been here and suffered the way you have, it's awful, but persevering with the treatment does work in most cases. Good luck !!!!!!!

Mummy, I agree with Glitter, it's 3 ampules dissolved in one water once a day. Unless the autoinjector works differently .... so just becuase I'm not familiar with it I'd double-check with the clinic if I was you. 

Saw the midwife the other day, and apparently my 30w twin bump measures 38w of a singleton pregnancy!!!! Where am I going to put the next 8 weeks of growth is the babies stay in until the end ?!!!!!!! But I do want them to stay in !!!!!!


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello everyone

Well EC went well yesterday - they expected to have 10ish and ended up with 16 normal size and 1 small egg. I was pretty sore afterwards as I guess they were poking around for quite a while. I also did my usual trick (happened with both EPs) of going to the toilet and then fainting because my blood pressure dropped like a stone! Frightened the nurses, doctors and dh more than it frightened me - there was lots of running around connecting drips and monitors but I was fine about 30mins later. I think I've got naturally low blood pressure and it just seems to take a dive after anaesthetics/sedatives. 

Got the call this morning and 12 fertilised! Really pleased! The embryologist is hoping to do a 5-6 day transfer depending on what quality looks like tomorrow - they'll call us again tomorrow. I'm feeling pretty bloated but drinking lots of water. I've got to see the nurse at 9.15am on Mon anyway to check how I am after fainting so I'll mention the bloating then and hopefully it'll be ok.  I feel fine apart from that and the fact I'm constipated (sorry TMI )!

MummyP hope AF turns up soon - mine was a bit late too.  I'm pretty sure you need to carry on sniffing as you sniff all the way through stimms too.

Barbwill - hope your tummy can stretch for another 8 wks!!

Aileen xx


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry just remembered I had a question for you guys - did you all do the Clexane injections?  They gave me the info about them yesterday but I'm v. nervous about heparin as my grandad had a pretty horrific reaction to it last year.  I spoke to Dr R and he suggested I just carry on taking aspirin in case the heparin reaction is genetic but I'm worried I'm not giving the embies the best chance.  What do you think?

Aileen xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi AMP
Your numbers are about the same as mine so good luck  
I did't get given Clexane so I can't advise there, I just did the baby aspirin.


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

AMP ! Congratulations on your good number of eggs and embryos !!! I also got 16 good eggs and 12 fertilised !!! Exactly like you !!!! And did manage a day 6 transfer of two blastocysts which are now my babies in my belly !!!! I hope it will go the same way for you !!!!! I did get a bit of hyperstimulation reaction after EC for a few days and it sounds like you're getting it too so make sure that you drink about 2.5 l of water a day and rest as much as possible (not bed rest, just rest). The first incling that I was pregnant was when the hyperstimulation symptoms came back around 13 days after EC ... again they were mild but I could definitely tell that I was bloating up again!

I did take clexane from after EC up to 10 weeks into the pregnancy and I didn't have a reaction from it. The dose is quite low (20mg I think), do you know what your grandad's dose was? I know that ACU give this low dose heparin to many patients even if the medical evidence in its favour is not very strong. There is some evidence to suggest that it helps with cases of m/c, and since you've had one it's a good idea to give it serious consideration. ACU will want your blood count to be monitored regularly (by the way, you can save money by doing this at your GP rather than at ACU if your GP agrees) so they will keep an eye on you. The drug is quite expensive, and the cost builds up because it has to be taken for so many weeks, and the injections are not very pleasant (the sting more than the stimming injections and can leave bruises on your thighs) but of course it's all bearable for the sake of having babies isn't it. It's not an easy decision, I sympathise, good luck girl!


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

I'm a much happier bunny  , DH has come out of battle as   arrived Friday afternoon, I normally wouldn't count Friday as day 1, but I was so heavy in an instant (so sorry TMI) that I called the clinic for day 1-3 scan and was told to come in on TUESDAY , I know I am not the only female at the clinic that needed a scan on the weekend, but the cynic in me thinks they view such a late call as one for the following week....I probably didn't help re phoning earlier in the week, about the lateness of AF then Burselin .

Should I call again and try and get seen for Monday? Or would you suggest I go with the flow? My laid back hubbie thinks Tuesday will be just as effective as Monday?  

AMP - I hope your getting a well deserved rest, I'm so pleased for you both on your embies 

Barbwill - Wow, another eight weeks 

J-Mo, Glitter, LMG - Hope all is well  

Take care

Mummy P


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi girls,

really hoping to meet my AF soon, its been 2 1/2 months and since my ERPC I have had a very slight discoloration nothing to worry about (i hope.....)  but i'd like to get back to normal.

Well done AMP on your eggs.... loads of them.

I've decided to ask try my frozen eggs and probably one more fresh cycle before I go to DEs..  Feeling really okay with DE scenario, my best friend is going to need DS so we are in opposite corners but it really helps talking to someone who has a similar set of experiences.  I am not doing this fertility wheel in 2 years time, if it hasn't worked I have tried but have moved on.  So determined to go for it but to not make this my whole life story on my late late 30s and 40s ........

LucyMxxxx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

AMP - Conratulations on your crop!!!  I am sending you lots of    that you get a good couple of Blasts for transfer next week.  I too suffered with a bit of OST...prune juice did the trick for me re constipation, just don't drink too much thinking it is not working...as it takes a while to kick in!

MummyP- congrats on AF coming.  I think the clinic take a view that if AF comes in the PM then the next day is counted as day 1.  I am sure they would not jeapordise your cycle at all by telling you to go in a day later.  Just relax over the next few days before the craziness starts!

LucyM - sounds like you have done a lot of good thinking and that you have got things sorted in your head.  I hope AF comes soon for you too.

Barb - HOW BIG  gosh, you must be absolutely exhausted carrying your two beanies around now!  Are you going to go for a natural birth or are your docs thinking of C section early?

Trix - My nephew was a transverse lie....he did not move at all, and in the end my sis was hospitalised the last week just in case her waters broke...and she ended up having an emergency c section.  I am so glad your little one has played ball and shifted!!

Glitter - How are you?

Hello to everyone else...what i lovely day...i am off to walk the dog!

Lots of love,
LMG
xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi LMG
We're doing okay here....just playing the waiting game until the end now!!!!!!  No more growth scans for me since they're not worth doing now - at 35 weeks they were 6lb2 and 5lb4 estimates.  Hoping I don't make it to the next AN appt on Tuesday as that will be just about 37 weeks and I am fed up with this lark now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all,

Glitter & LMG - I totally agree with your feedback, today I am calmer and can see sense...who knows what tomorrow will hold 

Lucymorgan -  Praying and hoping your AF comes soon  . 

Let you all know how Tuesday goes.

Mummy P xx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are all well. Crikey, I can't believe how many ladies have joined - it is excellent.

Barbwill, Trixster, Roozie, Glitter - fingers crossed ladies - not long now x

LMG - Thank you for everything, looking forward to seeing you next week. xx

I will read the thread with names of everyone and send a message soon. Wishing you all the best at whatever stages you are at. Lots of positives and baby dust. 

Well, I have been like a manic woman running around with work. I am off to South Africa soon and still not started treatment yet. 
Went out last night with a friend of mine and her husband for a lovely meal in London. My DH has been off alcohol since St Moritz over a month now and this was his first night of indulgence. He was rather pickled to say the least last night and today has been suffering, although I have absolutely not an ounce of sympathy for him. He says he is never drinking again because he feels so bad. I think I have heard that from a few people in the past. I think he just enjoyed himself a lot and decided to overdo it. Sometimes I think childrens reins are for adults as that is what he could have done with last night!

DH & I are going to be moving by Dec to Switzerland and go back and forth between London and keep the place here. Finding DH is away more than half the year and we are missing each other loads. Plus I want a change to the madness of this job. I am so excited and will try another round of treatment before we go, so fingers crossed.  I spoke with my doctor and he has been wonderful, he advised that he would get me signed off for 3 months from flighing with my job, which will be great  if I go through with the next treatment and it's positive. I have been in 2-3 different countries per week at the moment and there is no way I can do this with the treatment. I am going mad in March flighing to try and keep April/May pretty much free. I was supposed to start today but it's not going to happen as there are too many trips/hols planned at the mo. I look forward to getting some more time to catch up with everyone. 

How about us arranging a get together? Anyone up for that? 
Take care ladies, chat soon 
TT
xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Just a quickie girls and sorry for lack of personals. Just know that Im thinking of you all and wishing you all the best.

But a special congratulations to Aileen thats really fantastic! Im very impressed! Fingers crossed for the blasts hun. Do keep us informed.
Hmmm seems as though 12 fertilised is a lot to live up to. Not sure I will manage that! 

Love to all
Jen xxx


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

MummyP - good luck for your scan tomorrow!
LucyM - I'm glad you've had a chance to do some thinking and decide what the next steps are for you.  Hope AF comes soon.
Trixter, Barbwill & Glitter - hope the final few weeks go well!
J-Mo - thanks for the message.  Hope downregging is going ok.  When are you expecting to start stimms?

I still have 11 embryos today and apparently they're all good quality hooray! They're aiming for blastocyst transfer now on either Wed or Thurs. My bloating's gone down a bit but still feeling fat. Also (TMI alert) still v. constipated  ... I've eaten loads of fruit this weekend, drunk grapefruit juice and orange juice and tried LMG's prune juice tip (thanks!) but it made me gag - childhood memories I think ... any suggestions for prune juice substitutes would be v. welcome  . I'm really tired as I drank so much water at the weekend I kept having to get up in the night - it'll be good to have a couple of days with my feet up after ET.  I'm not doing the Clexane injections as I just didn't want to take the risk - my grandad's lungs filled up with fluid when he had heparin and he was in hospital with a drain in his chest for weeks so I think it's safer to stick to the aspirin.

Hello to everyone else!  

Aileen xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Sorry girls can I ask a couple of questions please? 

I forgot my 5 o'clock sniff of Buserelin yesterday. Do you think this will matter very much? Im worried as it that the drug is not going in properly as I havent had any mood swings (although some icky feelings I suppose)

And also what is ACU's policy about EC at the weekend? Do they try to avoid that and save it for the real emergencies and ETs 
Please let me know as Im trying to work out our dates. Unfortunately it does look like we will have step kid issues around that time. 

Once again well done Aileen. Thats fab news. Sorry I cant help with your constipation issue! I remember my tummy felt so full that I needed a good **** but it probably wasnt that at all!!!! 

Im waiting for AF any time now (today is day 27) and so first stimming scan should be some time this week.

Jen xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi J-Mo

As far as I remember, the EC and ET are both done when necessary for the patient and if this is the weekend then so be it - their out of hours policy is pretty good.  I think it's easier to shift EC around as they can coast you with the drugs to avoid a busy weekend if there's a lot of ETs to be done.  My ET was done on a Saturday afternoon.
I think you need to call them yourself to see what they say - what might be okay for one case may be different for another.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info Glitter. Its as I suspected. Now I know we will just have to work around it.
Thanks for replying 
Jen x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi J-MO,

Just to reassure you, i was due to have my ET over the may bank holiday and the clinic never tried to move it in fact, they made me go in on the Sun and Mon before as i had fluid in my abdomen and they ended up doing the ET on the Tues!!  You are in good hands so just relax!

Unfortunately, i do not have any other answers for the prune juice...maybe just try some warm water and lemon.

LMG
xxx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

AMP, you are perfectly continuing in my footsteps ! I also had 11 very good quality embryos in the days after EC ! And I was also constipated, which is really due to all the drugs you've been taking. My mum swears that eating a kiwi on an empty stomach first thing in the morning does it for her. I just ate lots and lots of veggies (esp courgettes, cooked spinach etc) and yogurts etc. Avoid rice and raw carrotts and lemon as they have the opposite effect. Good luck for your ET !!!!!!!!!!!! 

Tilly, nice to hear from you ! Wow, you're juggling so many things at the mo ! Enjoy your work and holidays !


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Quick update from me as I have to rush off and finish all my work before I disappear for the rest of the week ... just had call from the embryologist. We've got 4 morulas (spelling?) which should be blastocysts tomorrow and the others are slightly behind but some of them might catch up in the next 24hrs. So I'm booked in for embryo transfer at 2pm tomorrow yikes! My bloated belly has shrunk a bit today which is good so hopefully I'll be feeling good for ET tomorrow (well apart from the horrible full bladder bit!)  My parents are coming down to stay this weekend so I won't be v. entertaining company lying on the couch but they'll just have to live with it! 

"See" you next week when I'm off the sofa and back in front of my PC.

Aileen xx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

AMP - That is fantastic news!!!  Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow...we will all be rooting for you here.  You enjoy being spoilt rotten by your family over the weekend!!

LMG
xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Aileen - I second that! Well done and good luck for tomorrow when you will be PUPO!!! xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Aileen!


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

AmP - congratulations on the blasts and good luck tomorrow. Fab news. Agree with the others, just get spoilt this weekend and make sure you do ABSOLUTELY NOTHING once you get home tomorrow and for Thursday & Friday.

Mummy - Congrats on A/F

Lucy M - hope your A/F comes soon

Glitter - great you are so far along and I can seriously sympathise that you just want the beanies out now. Hopefully it won't be long. Are you having a caesar?

Tilly - Gosh you are one busy lady. Sounds like a good plan though and you are so right to give yourself the best chance of success. If life isn't so hectic, you'll be more relaxed which can only help. I'm on for a meet if it's soonish...still got 5 weeks to go in theory.

Hi to LMG & Barbwill & everyone else

Trix X


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

The scan went well today, saw a lovely nurse called Hannah, who put me totally at ease with the injections (I begged for an autoinjector... and she got me one ) much to the annoyance of a fellow colleague who could be heard in the background saying "I tend to discourage them )..anyway the good news is I done my first jab today and was fine.... so heres to 11-14 days jabs...bring them on 

AMP - All the best for tomorrow 

LucyM - Hope your doing ok 

J-Mo, Glitter, Trixster, LMG, Barbwill thinking of you all  

Luv & hugs
Mummy P xx


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi guys,

MummyP good jabbing ... I must say that I found that bit pretty okay and could do it in 15 minutes flat.  I surprised myself as I thought I would be more squemish.  Probably all the podge on my tummy made it easier.  Not sure what an auto injector does ............ does it fire a shot into your tummy..

Aileen  excellent news on your "morulas" (def wrong spelling   ) you must be very pleased.  

Glitter it will all be full on soon, enjoy the peace while you have it.  I found the first 6 weeks with my DS pretty hard core but i'm sure you will take to it much quicker than I did.  I got PND and wanted to have him adopted after he was born.  Needless to say my family didn't take my request seriously and it passed and then I really got into the whole joy of having a young one.

Feeling okay now and determined to carry on trying.  It was so hard before as not only was I guted but my hormones were all over the place and I felt very down and weepy.  I am convinced that if I dont manage to have a baby wth my own eggs that I will suceed with DEs.  I have even booked it up and may be going to Czec early Oct if I dont suceed with my dodgy eggs first.  

LucyM xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi all,

Good luck for the ET soon Aileen 

Trix - I'm aiming for natural delivery since they are both head down but if anything goes wrong and a c-sect is needed then so be it. I prefer to avoid it since I can at least go out and about afterwards if I want to.


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Can I join your gang?!

I have been having IUI at UCH but have just got a negative on our third and final try so are going to move on to IVF.  

Going to make an appointment to go and see Dr Ranieri in the next week or so and would hope to start in a couple of months. Hubby and I have had all the normal tests and apparently we fit into the annoying 'unexplained' category as they can't find anything wrong with either of us.

Any advice on whether we need any further tests other than the normal stuff before starting this?

I will catch up with where you all are with things over the next few days.  It is quite hard for me to log on at work as big brother is always watching so I tend to normally go on at home.

Wishing you all lots of luck wherever you are with things.

Button xxx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Buttons,

I too had IUI at UCH and I think what you will find is that the battery of tests that ACU will use will be more detailed that that used by RMU -more information can only be helpful.  Also, don't forget that statistically IUI has lower success rate than IVF in most cases, so hopefully there is plenty to look forward to for you.

What leads you to believe that there is a luteal phase issue?  I would have thought this would be easy enough to confirm through pregesterone blood tests...

I'm sporadic on this thread (on treatment break and with poor prognosis) but I wish you luck and I'm sure the other ladies will be very welcoming and supportive.  Give yourself time, its always hard after a BFN.

Tizzywizz x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Good luck today AMP!!! 

MummyP well done on the scan and the jabbing. So pleased you got an autoinjector! Arent they great! I cant understand how anyone can be against them.

Im still waiting for my AF. Today is day 29  

Lucy - sorry to hear about your PMD. I know its passed now. It does make me wonder as they say its very common with IVF. Sods law you go through all this only to get that at the end of it! How did you overcome it in the end? 

Glitter - Good luck to you!!!! 

Hi Tizz! 

Love to anyone Ive missed

Jen x

P.S. I hope to be posting my news re baseline scan soon


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

AMP, I hope that your ET went well ! Good luck girl !!!!!

Mummy, glad that the first jab was a success, it should get even easier after that ! Here's hoping for a very successful follicle growth for you!

Lucy, I'm glad that you feel better and positive about the future. I always thought that when embarking on tx one has to look at the long term picture since most people fulfill their dreams only over several attempts. So I think that you are in the right frame of mind and I so hope that this year will bring you a healthy pregnancy !

Button, welcome to this thread, I hope that you'll find it a useful support. We were also unexplained and as you say it's really annoying and frustrating ! We'd done all the standard tests before seeing Dr Ranieri and he made us do chromosome testing for both me and DH and trombophilia tests for me (the lot came to about £1000 and the results were back in about 3 weeks). But I'd wait to see what he says in your case since every case is different. If he does recommend tests you may want to explore the option with your GP of doing them on the NHS, but it might take much longer for the results to be back. If Dr Ranieri advises you to go for IVF next and you haven't done the ovarian stress test yet, that's another test that he will recommend and that should be done at the clinic. 
Your age is on your side with IVF and I know of many unexplained cases that IUI could not resolve and IVF resolved first time (who knows why) so I hope that success if just behind the next corner for you!


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

AMP - Thinking of you and sending you lots of    for your  !!!

Button - Welcome to this thread!! I am sorry to hear of your difficult journey so far, but i am sure you will find lots of good support on this thread.  Make sure you go armed with all your questions when you go back to see Dr R.

MummyP - Well done on the injection front...you must be an absolute pro with the autoinjector now!  I may even ask for one myself when i start again.  When is your next scan?  Here's hoping you are growing a great crop of follies!!

LucyM - good to hear you sounding more postive and having an action plan.  Can't belive you have booked to go to the Czech Republic already....i hope you will be going there for a holiday and not tx!!

J-M0 -  I hope AF has arrived!  When are you in for your scan

Tilly - I know you are going away soon, but i shall definitely speak to you before you go!

Trix, Glitter & Barb - How are you all doing?  Althouhg i cannot sympathise with you all about wanting the babies out, so many friends have given birth recently i know how frustrated they felt at the end of their pregnancies.  Not long to go now.  I can't wait to see photos of the new additions to your families!

Well, no real news from me.  I went to the GP this morning as i had my day 21 bloods taken last week.  They confirmed that i am ovulating (Yippee) and that my reading was 3.1?  Does this mean anything to anyone  My GP has also written off to my Gynea and the Clinic to find out if any of them know what state my one remaining tube is in.  If it is ok, there is a chance that i may be able to conceive naturally.  However, i have no understanding of why they sent me for IVF.  It is either that my endo is so bad that they know my next operation will be a full hysterectomy and partial bowel removal, that they thought i do not have time on my hand...or that the other tube is damaged.  I suppose we shall wait and see.

Have a good weekend all.

LMG
xx

PS - I meant to say that i found out that i have passed my PRINCE2...with a high enough score to become a PRINCE2 trainer!! Yeah


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

normally they take a progesterone level of over 30 as an indication of ovulation
maybe your GP is using a different scale. 

people in your age group do very well in IVf so good luck!


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Quick update before I go back to lying on the sofa so apologies for the lack of personals.  ET went well on Wed - they put back one 3AA blastocyst and one 2CB.  It's amazing seeing the photo of them and then seeing the tiny dots on the scan screen!  Normally DH isn't great at medical things and fainted both times I was in hospital with ectopics  but he stayed to watch the ET and was quite taken with it. The nurse bullied him into it but I think he was pleased in the end ! I'm obeying orders and spent yesterday resting and today too.  My parents are arriving for the weekend today so I've had to explain that I might be a bit dull slumping on the sofa but hopefully that'll be ok.  

Found out from the embryologist today that only 1 blastocyst made it to the freezer and it wasn't top quality but I know I'm lucky to get any to freeze.  Just have to keep fingers crossed for the next 2wks that everything goes ok.

Welcome to the thread Button!

Aileen xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi Aileen - good news on the ET!  Don't worry about only one blasty making it to freeze, we didn't get any and it was a bit of a rush job to get these two in in time as they were the last ones to make it (and only to day 4 too).
Good luck with everything and keep away from the test kits!!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Congrats Aileen thats great news, you are PUPO!!!!!! 
I dont understand the terminology with the Blasts. The AAs and the Cbs? Take it nice and easy and good luck with not climbing the walls too much in anticipation! When do you test? 

LMG - Well done with passing your exam and being good enough to be a trainer! Thats fantastic - well done. I dont know about the result of your blood test Im afraid  

Hope everyone else is ok? 

I came on last night at last and so I went at lunch time today for my baseline scan which was fine. It was packed in there and I was there for over 2 hours! 
Anyway I start jabbing tomorrow night and EC is planned for 2 weeks today but last time they did have to let me coast a bit due to OHSS and so I might end up having the EC at the weekend afterall.

Anyway hope everyone is ok
Jen x


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Well done LMG - they've really speeded up the marking process then.  I took my exam at the beginning of August and didn't find out until the October/November time at the earliest!


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

AMP - Congrats on having 2 lovely blasts being transferred!!  Just kick back now and catch up on lots of good films.

Glitter - I know, i was really surprised to get the marks so quickly, but it is all done on a computer now.

J-Mo - Yeah for AF coming, i hope the jabbing goes well for you!!

Anna - Thanks for the info re 21 day test.  After reading your post i phoned my doc again to get the reading.  It transpires that the doc i saw this AM told me the wrong info.  The results show that i have NOT ovulated this month!!!!  I am starting to feel really down about this as i cannot understand how at the age of 31 i can not ovulate.  I am wondering if all the surgery i have had has damaged my ovaries Lots of questions, so booked to see my GP on Mon to talk through some more.  Maybe this explains why we only got 4 eggs in my last cycle

LMG
xxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

lmg, i'm so sorry. :-(

howevver, a friend at work never ovulated, but was young and clomid then IVF worked brilliantly for her. egg quality is absolutely key and that's the problem older women (like me!) have. even if i would like to think i look much younger, the eggs are still that age inside and they eally resist all attempts to implant Im afraid. 

you will be ok, they'll get you ovulating and they'll be good eggs which WILL take. don't worry but do take it seriously, don't take no for an answer, keep plugging away. it will work for you. 

xx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Jut got in from work....just a quickie to AMP, I'm so pleased that your ET went well  , enjoy your well deserved rest.

My autoinjector is great.  I'll catch up on Sunday for personals.


All take care
Take care
Mummy P xx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Afternoon ladies,

Hope your all enjoying this sunny Sunday.

Lucymorgan - The autoinjector is like pressing a pen on your tummy and then you get a quick no nonsense shot, without having to see the needle of liquid disappear in your tummy!! Its a mind thing for me..but it helps 

Button76 - Welcome, I'm so sorry about your BFN  . Unfortunately I'm a newbie so I'm unable to answer your question.We are a nice bunch and will do our best to help 

J-Mo - Glad your   came along 

LMG - I'm so sorry about your news  , I hope your GP can give you some answers  .I've got three scans next week!! 

Glitter, Annathethird & AMP - Hope your all well.

Take care
Mummy P x


----------



## funnybunny (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi All

I am quite new to the site...  I wondered if anyone has some help or advice on a certain subject.  I have started IVF at the ACU and went in last week for my first scan and dilapan before stimulation.  Apparently, my cervix is too tight and they were unable to fit the dilapan and I am now going to have to have the procedure under general anaesthetic.  I think this is fairly rare - Dr R said only about 1% of people have this.  I am a little anxious.  Has anybody out there had this before?  I would be grateful if you would write back if you have.

Sending you all positive vibes and much luck with your treatment!!!!

Funnybunny xxxxx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Funnybunny,

Welcome to this thread.  

I too have a very tight and high cervix and at the start of my last cycle they tried to fit me with dialapan but could not do it.  Thankfully they had managed to do my dummy ET with a soft catheter and Dr R decided that is what they would use instead of putting me under.  When it came to ET, Dr R did manage to do it but said that it was probably the most difficult transfer he has had to do in 10 years!!

This time, they are going to try the Dialapan again.  I can understand your anxiousness, as going under is quite major..but i think you should go with the doctors recommend.  I think one of the girls on here did go under for the dilation...and i am sure she will tell you all about her experinece.

Wishing you lots of luck.

LMG
xxx


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

hi everyone  


long time since we last chatted!!

I am in london right now. Yesterday i had my first injection of meropur (5 vials) and took clomid... everything was fine, a part from the fact that my hands were shaking before injecting myself... my friend helped me. But it was easier than i thought. and luckily i had no cysts this time!!!! 

I am going to read your news... hope everything is fine

 ciao!!

ps. Barbwill thanks for the contact. The italian girl is very nice!!! we already met at ACU on friday.


----------



## funnybunny (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi All

Firstly, big thank you to LMG for putting my mind at rest.  Thought I was the only person that had this issue...  Am going under tomorrow morning .  I hope all is fine and that whatever they do will make the ET easier.

Speranza - think I start my menopur tomorrow...think my hands will be a little shaky too.

Good luck everyone!!!  Hope all goes well.

Funnybunny xxxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Just popping on quickly at work cos my damn internet isn't working at home.

Thanks for all of your good wishes.  I still haven't had a chance to catch up with where everyone is.  I don't know how I ever lived without the internet!

I have my appointment with Dr R tomorrow afternoon so will let you all know what he says.

Good Luck Funnybunny for today.

Have a good day everyone.

Button xxx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Funnybunny -  I hope all goes well for you tomorrow...i am sure it will!!  Then you will have the joys of the injections!

Speranza  - Nice to hear from you, are you here now until EC?  Looks like you have brought some sunshine with you!

Button76 - Goodluck with the appt tomorrow, don't forget your LIST!!

MummyP - How are you?  I am glad the autoinjector is working well for you.  Good luck with the scans this week.

AMP - I hope you had a wonderfully restfull weekend.  Are you off for your whole 2ww?  Sending you lots of positive vibes!

Hi to everyone else...how are all the preggers crew?  With 3 of you ready very soon i am thinking of you.

LMGxxx

PS - My AF has not come, so it transpires that my blood test could not have been my day 21...so maybe the reading is all wrong because of that??


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

LMG, possibly.

try LH sticks which will give you a better idea of when you are ovulating and therefore when to do progesterone test.  can get cheap basic ones on i/n.


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi girls, 

Funnybunny, I had the cervix dilation operation under general anesthetic last Summer, I think this is the one you'll have too. The operation was not painful at all, you'll fall asleep nicely and peacefully and wake up when it's done. In my case they decided to reinforce the effect of the operation by inserting the dilapan in my cervix when I was still asleep and leaving it in for about 3 hours after the operation. That was the painful part for me, because as the effect of the anesthetic started to disappear the dilapan became more and more unconfortable. All pain went in 2 minutes when they took the dilapan out, and I didn't have any pain afterwards. The operation was very successful in my case and lead to my first ever painless and straightforward ET, followed by my first pregnancy ever despite transferring very good embryos 4 times before. So in my case it was totally worthwhile. 
If you have this procedure and you do get pregnant my advice is to make sure that whoever does your antenatal care will keep a close eye on your cervix as mine had to be stitched up at 24 weeks when it was about to open. I am convinced that the problems I had with the cervix during my treatments stem from the same cause that made my cervix almost give up during this pregnancy.

LMG, I am glad that the doctors are looking into your case and try to clarify it. How scandalous that a GP cannot read a day 21 progesterone result ! unfortunately there are many horror stories out there relating to incompetent GPs when it comes to fertility problems so if you decide to rely on theri help and not just the help of specialists you do need to make sure that you talk to a good GP !

Speranza, glad to hear that you've finally started stimming ! I so so so so hope that the treatment will work for you first time!  When are you going to have your first scan ?


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Yesterday I discovered that my EC would be brought forward to Saturday the 1st March, due to 16 follies at 13-20mm.

So now I'm really really nervous, as it seems to have moved along quite rapidly.

Funnybunny -  Welcome to the thread, hope all is well?

LMG - How are you doing?  As you can see, stimms have gone well 

AMP - How are you doing? Loads of     your way  

Speranza - Hello, nice to meet you, hope all is well with your stimms?

Button76 - How did your appt go?

Barbwill, J-Mo, Lucymorgan, Glitter, Annathethird & Tizzywizz - Big hello 

Take care
Mummy P xx


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

morning!

I had my first scan yesterday, after 3 days of menopur. They counted 5 follicles on the right and only 2 on the left. 
The oestradiol was fine. 

Dr R told me that is fine, that it was only the 3rd day... but I was dissappointed as there were only 2 on the left...

what do you think honestly?? I have the second scan tomorrow to see what is going on over there... I keep my fingers crossed...

has anyone had injection with cetrotide? in the instruction there is written to check if there is any blood before injecting the drug... I did not have the power to do it yesterday  

is it really necessary??


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Speranza cara, it is all about quality not quanitity. 

when you read on FF of people with eg 20 or 25 eggs they are often polycystic ovarian sufferers and the issue then becomes whether those 2 eggs are mature and they are often not and very poor quality. 

You said your AMH was slightly low, so I would say your 7 eggs were entirely what you wanted. If you had had many more, with a lowish AMH, their quality would have been poor probably. do you see what i mean?

the bottom line: you're young, you have  7 chances currently and that's GREAT. it will work this time or sometime but it will work.


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

thanks anna, you're right... and by the way, dr. R increased the meropur, from 5 to 6 per day....  

... what's more I started acupuncture yesterday!!! not at acu but I have a person that i know and trust here in london

I am doing my best


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

you're doing really well. ))))

you're young and the biggest single factor is egg age. you will be fine. 

in bocca al lupo!


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

ps cetrotide is to delay lh trigger. my husband did it just like the other injections BUT as it is a longer needle, he did it sideways.... it was also a much finer needle so a few times I had no idea he ahd done it. he was very pleased those times. maybe it was wrong not to consider the blood issue but it worked fine for us jsut doing it as per the menopur. 

however, i'd call or email the clinic if i were you as i do believe you cannot be too careful with these things and it is a minor miracle we manage any injetcions on our own at all!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Speranza - Don't worry about the quantity!  I was started off on just 2 vials of Menopur as I responded very well to the OST and I have PCOS.  I had to increase this to 3 since my body decided not to react to the drugs - typical!  My follies were quite slow to increase in numbers too but  I had 12 eggs collected in the end out of which 11 fertilised.


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Glitter, can i just ask when you say you responded very well to the OST what was your response? I was told mine was good too but then I didn't respond much more than that to the Menopur! 6 follicles comapred with 7!  how did you get your 12? thanks and congrats again on the twins xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Anna,
I don't know what the actual result was off the top of my head - they just remarked they were surprised I hadn't reacted as quickly to the Menopur as they expected.  Things improved with the 50% increase in dose but maybe my body just wanted a bit extra time!


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

yes, the OST drug used is also a different type of thing than the menopur - i wonder if I wld do better on it. OST drug is pure whereas Menopur is recombinant, mixed with LH apparently....

just musing in case helpful to anyone else...


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

glitter 13 days to go!!!  

I have not done the OST as for the second time the cyst was still there... so they only counted the antral follicles (11 in total, they told was a good number), and blood analysis. 

I wish I could reach 10 at least. Double digit gives me more hope !!! 

anyway tomorrow second scan   ooommmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi everyone. Wanted to tell you my news.  They did the test on the tissue and my m/c was due to a chromosome abnormality, there was one extra.  So I can rest assured that nothing I did caused the m/c which is a relief and means I can let go of any last guilt I felt.  The doctors think the last 2 were definitely a chromosome problem resulting from aging eggs, the first there was no information on as I had a m/c naturally and no scan.  

So I'm glad I know as it helps me think about where too next.  At my age I have a 15% chance of conceiving with IVF / GIFT then I could m/c so my odds are probably 8%.  I think I should definitely use my frozen eggs and then maybe even DE before October which is when I'm booked in at re profit.  I've really thought about it and I dont think I will love a child any less because they aren't genetically mine.  I dont love my DS because his eyes are like mine or one of his characteristics are similar.

LucyMxx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Speranza, definitely definitely faaaaaar too early to worry about the number of follicles. They will increase as the stimming progresses and the doctors are adjusting your dose to get the desired response so chill out, you'll need all your energy for the final stages of the treatment which are the "make or break" ones. Just believe what Dr R tells you, he's certainly being honest, and trust him.

Lucy, so pleased that you got answers about the m/c. I am not an expert but would you consider IVF+PGS ? I far as I know PGS is used exactly to find abnormalities in the number of chromosomes in embryos, so that they can transfer only the OK ones. Dr R mentioned this as a possibility for us had our first attempt with them not worked. I know that ACU is particularly strong in the field of PGS/PGD so you might want to talk to them about it. But it is controversial and one needs at least 8-10 embryos to start with, I think. 
I am very glad that you don't have an issue with donation, mainly because this makes things easier for you. I feel exactly as you feel, a child is not our child because we share our genes with them, a child is our child because we bring them up. 

To all, you may want to know that Glitter will be induced tomorrow (it's normal with twins to be induced a couple of weeks before the end of a normal gestation period) so we should all join in and wish her good luck !!! How exciting !!!!!


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

BarbWill thanks for letting us know.  There are different views on PGS, it doens't incarese you likelyhood of having a succesful pregnancy but reduces risk of m/c -----which i my eyes is a reason for doing it as m/c is not a good experience !!

Glitter,fantasic news ....... enjoy meeting your babies.   

LucyMxx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Just wanted to wish Glitter well for today!!!!  Can't belive the time has come to no longer call them your little beanies...but your little babies!!  It has even brought a little tear to my eye...the miracles that happen heh!

I will be thinking of you today!!

Lots of love,
LMG
xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello all,
I'm still here at home   I phoned up at 7.30 and it seems a bit manic there so have to call back again at 10am - fingers crossed.  On the plus point, I can get something decent to eat inside me and have a bit more of a snooze since last night wasn't too good!


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

I'm just reporting in from the Land of Phantom Symptoms!  Been busy at work the last few days so haven't really had a chance to think about it much which is good.  However, not so busy today so analysing every twinge! ... (.)(.) seem swollen and they're sore at night but not so much during the day. I've been waking up at 6.30am for the last 4 days which is weird for me and happened before when I was pg but then it could just be that I'm not sleeping well cos I'm thinking about IVF! My ovaries have been twinging a bit yesterday and today ... could be OHSS symptoms returning as my body starts making hcg or could be the start of AF cramps.  So - no conclusive evidence one way or the other really. If my ovaries start hurting more over the weekend then I might test early but otherwise I'm going to be a good girl and hold out til Wed. 

Lucy - I'm really pleased you got some answers about your m/c and that you've got a plan for your next steps.
Speranza - 7 follicles sounds just fine.  My friend had only 4 follicles and she'll be giving birth to her daughter in a few weeks time  - it's quality not quantity that counts! I had lots because I have polycystic ovaries but that can cause big problems with OHSS so it's not a good thing.
MummyP - GOOD LUCK for tomorrow!  Hope it goes well and you're not uncomfortable afterwards.
Button - hope your appointment with Dr R went well.
Glitter - GOOD LUCK for today!  V. exciting!
Barbwill - how are you doing?  Not long to go now!
Funnybunny - hope your dilation procedure went well this week.
J-Mo - hope everything's going well for you.
And big hello to AnnatheThird, LMG, Tizzywizz and everyone else!

Aileen xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I havent been around much. I hope you are all ok? 

Glitter - good luck today! How exciting. This will be my first ACU thread birth!!!! 
Speranza - I know how you feel and how easy it is to worry. I had my first scan today and was disappointed with only 13 little follies. I had loads more last time but then I have PCOS, I got pregnant but then had a M/C. So I would agree that quality is much better than quantity. And also I dont have my age on my side either. Try not to worry. At least you also get to see DR R all the time. Ive only seen him once! I only ever see the nurses it seems. We are never happy with the numbers we get are we girls?! 
I also seem to have got a water infection which is getting me down a bit.
Aileen - I know how you feel with the symptom watching. What a nightmare it is! When you have blasts when is the test date? I read in the notes they like you to test 16 days after ET. Does it really have to be that long? 
Lucy - Im pleased you have some answers and pleased you can let go of any guilt you have. It sounds as though you have a good plan formulating there.
MummyP - Good luck for your EC tomorrow!!!! What time do you have to be there?  Hope they get lots of lovely eggies!

Hello to Button, Barbwill, Funnybunny, AnnatheThird, Tizzywizz and everyone else Ive missed.

Hope you have a good weekend all. Im going to the opera tomorrow night and we have to find somewhere so that I can 'jack up' with my Menopur! Should be interesting  

Jen xxx


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi ladies, just a quick post to say I hope it all went well for you Glitter. Hopefully you're close to meeting your beanies. Sending you all the hugs and support I can    

Trix X


----------



## Delphini (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello everyone

I am very new to this.  Just started investigations at ACU.  Having follicular tracking at the moment and I wondered if anyone had had the same experience as me?  On the ultrasound the doctor said she could see a good follicule but that the lining was not thick enough at 4.8mm.  I have got to go back for another scan on Tues, post ovulation.

I just wondered if anyone else has had a thin endrometrium and what the treatment might be.

Many thanks

Delphini


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Welcome Delphini !

I am not a doctor but as far as I know the main drug used to promote the growth of womb lining is progynova (estradiol). I know of people who were particularly difficult cases and were prescribed viagra for the womb lining but I suspect that the use of this drug for these purposes is still controversial.
I hope that ACU will find the solution for you, you're in very good hands there, good luck !


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Delphini,

I just wanted to say a big WELCOME to this thread!!

I am sure you will get lots of useful information from the girls.  

Lot of love,
LMG
xxx


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Delphini!

Welcome to the thread.  I didn't have follicular tracking so sorry I can't help with your question but just wanted to wish you good luck.

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend.  I woke up this morning and I'm not bloated and ovary pain has gone.  Hoping that's not a bad sign ...

Aileen xx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Happy Mothers Day.

Many thanks for your good wishes for my EC, I'm pleased to say that all went well, 16 eggs were collected, 14 were suitable and 6 have fertilised (await gradings tomorrow), can anyone tell me how the gradings work?

Glitter - No news is good news, hope you and your beanies/babies are doing well?

Delphini - Welcome to the thread.My experience of the ACU is that they will do their up most to look after you. Wishing you luck with your TX.

To all my [email protected] supporters, thanks for being there and wishing you luck in TX/pregnancies. 

Take care
Mummy P x


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Girls, I just want to let you know that Glitter's twins have arrived early on 1st March, it's a boy (Daniel Thomas) and a girl (Rachel Carolyn) !!!!!!!!!!!! Huge congratulations to the whole family !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And well done ACU for making this possible !


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

.....Big Congrats to Glitter & DH, I'm so thrilled for you ​


----------



## funnybunny (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi All

Hope you are all feeling well today!  I have my first scan tomorrow - which will be my 7th day of Menopur. 

Thanks for all of your warm encouraging messages and welcoming me to the thread!

Mummy P - really happy that your EC went well - brilliant news - good luck for the gradings!!!

Speranza - I have a feeling that we talked briefly at ACU last week, i was sitting in the waiting room downstairs when I think we may have talked.  I wish you lots of luck with everything!  

BarbWill - thanks so much for spending the time writing your message about your cervical dilation.  It is really comforting to know that you did this and that all is going well now.  I also had the dilapan left inside me for 4 hours afterwards.  I hope that helped me also.  If I do get to the next stage successfully, I will keep in mind your advice about my cervix!  Thanks you so much.  

Sending positive relaxed vibes to you all!!

With love
Funnybunny xxx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Funnybunny, good luck for tomorrow's scan !!!!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Congrats to Glitter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great news Im so pleased for you and DH.
My first ACU babies being born!!!!!

Welcome Delphini - hope you get your questions answered. I believe the info you've been given is right, there are things that can help your lining.

MummyP - Thats great news! Well done for so many eggies and embies. Im not sure Im going to live up to all of your standards this week! 

I have my second scan today, and I am starting to feel a bit bloated now.

Hope you are all ok
Jen xx


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello everyone

BIG CONGRATULATIONS to Glitter!  

Glad your EC went well MummyP and good luck for the grading.  

Speranza - hope things are going well for you

Funnybunny & Jen - good luck for you scans today and good luck for tomorrow Delphini.

Hope everyone else doing well - Barbwill how long have you got to go now?  I'm doing ok - trying not to analyse every twinge but it's hard.  Last 2 times I was pg it was easier to spot symptoms because my body felt different but this time my body feels different anyway after all the drugs so I can't tell what's drugs and what's not.  Almost POAS this morning but dh talked me out of it.  I'm not meant to test until 16 days after ET (Fri) even though it was a blastocyst transfer... time is really dragging!  The doctor said I could test early on Wed (14 days) if I wanted to so I'm trying to hold out that long.

Aileen xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh no Aileen. 16 days testing even after Blastocyst Transfer?!?!?! That is just cruel!!!!! 
Oh I dont envy you right now. I believe the 2ww was absolutely the worst part. I wish we could just go to sleep and wake up on test date! 

JEn x


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

hi everyone

first of all: CONGRATULATIONS TO GLITTER!!!   

funnybunny: yeah! we might have talked at ACU... do you remember the day?


J-Mo: were you at acu this morning? I was there for may last scan, around 11am. Sometimes when I am there I scrutinise all the faces imagining that some of you might be there  

Delphini: a very warm welcome from me too. Hope everything went well

Barbwill: how are your twins doing? only few weeks to go, eh?! have you chosen the names?

Aileen: but you can test before if you want. I know that HGC blood test works even after 10 days ... Probably they say "16 days" to be sure not to have false negative

Reg my follicles: I have 9 in total now. But only 7 are the right size. 6 are on the right ovary and only 1 (the biggest one! is almost 20mm) is on the left. 
The fact that my left ovary is so "lazy" means that its ovarian reserve  is lower than the right one?
anyway, I do not know the pick up date yet. It might be Wed or Thu. I have to wait for acu phone call tonight, after the blood test results

ciao!!!


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Glitter Congratulations on the birth of your twins     . Fantastic news. Hope you are feeling OK and enjoying being a Mum.

Barbwill, you're getting close now too I guess, hope you're still feeling good and not too exhausted.

Delphini, welcome to the thread. There's lots of support & advice here and UCH are are great at talking things through with you so don't be afraid to ask them even the most trivial stuff.

Funnybunny, hope scan goes well and that the injections are going well.

mummyP, great number of eggs. Sorry I can't help re the gradings as I never asked about mine (I'm of the school where the less I know the better then I don't worry about it). Anyway, hope you get some good ones - you should with that number and good luck with EC.

Hi to everyone else I've missed.

I'm coming up to 37 weeks and just want this baby out now as it's dropped low and if I'm any further than a 30 second dash to a loo there could be embarrassment!

Love to all

Trix X


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Glitter - Big Congratulation to you and DH on the new additions to your family.      I hope you are recovering well from the c-section and that you are settling into motherhood.

Speranza - Sounds like your follies are coming along well.  Just remember it is quality and not quantity.  If i don't log on before, good luck for EC later this week.

AMP - You are doing so well from staying away from the pee sticks!    I am keeping everything crossed for you for Weds..  

J-mo and Funnybunny - Hope your scans went well today.  When will EC be for you

MummyP - I am so glad your EC went well.  How are the embies doing??  Do you know when ET will be?

Barb & Trix - How are you both?  It is not much longer for you both.  How are you feeling

Lucy M - I am so glad that you have got some answers now.  It must be a relief, now you can plan the next steps.

Tilly - How are you hon?  Long time no hear...i am presuming you are still busy at work. I shall try and call you later.

Anna the 3rd, Tizz, Tokki and everyone else....i hope you are all well!

Well i finally got AF today, after thinking my cycle was getting to a regular length, the last month ended up being a 40 day one.  How does it change so much??  Anyway, it definitely means that Progesterone test was done too early.  I am going to have it done again this month on day 24 (hoping that i have a 31 day cycle) and if it comes back low, my GP will re-do it 5 days later.  Fingers crossed it comes back with a good result.

I now have 2.5 weeks left at work and am really looking forward to leaving!!  DP and I are off to Bilbao this weekend for his bday...I am so looking forward to the break!

Have a good week!!

LMG
xxx


----------



## funnybunny (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi All

Firstly, huge Congratulations to Glitter - such amazing news!!!!!!  

Speranza - best of luck for Wednesday or Thursday - I hope all goes well!! I think I briefly spoke to you about a week ago in the downstairs waiting room and I was saying that I wasn't sure if my bladder was supposed to be full or empty...do you remember?

LMG - I think my EC will be on Mon 10 March.  Not sure yet though as I guess I will have to see how this week goes.  

I had my 1st scan today and I have 5-6 small follies on each side.  Apparently, thast is a reasonable response....does anyone else know if it is at thie stage?

Mummy P - how are you feeling?  Have you had your transfer yet?

Barbwill - how are you feeling?  

Thanking you all for your good wishes. 

Sending you all postitive, haapy and relaxed vibes!!!!

LOL
Funnybunny xxx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Morning ladies,

We'll my boobs still feel like atomic bombs, in weight, heat and size  and I have terrible trapped wind (sorry TMI) any ideas to ease these symptoms without upsetting my cycle? I received a call yesterday that four embies had divided into 4 cell and two into 2 cell. Today they will decide if they will continue to blastocyst stage , so my mobile is permanently attached to my being!!

Glitter - Hope all is well and your resting as best you can with two littleuns to feed!! 

Funnybunny - I had the same on my first scan it's to early to be fixed on these numbers  

LMG - If I don't catch you before have a lovely weekend, and giving you   for your next Progesterone test x

Trix & Barbwill - Wow, wishing you both speedy & healthy births as and when the littleuns wants to appear? 

AMP -    

J- Mo - How did you scan go?

Big   to all UCH ladies.

Mummy P x


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

hi! yesterday acu confirmed the pick up for tomorrow at 4pm (but I need to be there at 12.30). So I need to fast all day long   that's the worst bit.... 
I had the final injection yesterday night, at 3am   I was so worried not to wake up in time that I prepared 3 alarms on my mobiles!! at the end, everything went well and I managed. But I struggled to fall asleep again. 

funnybunny mmhh I vaguely remember.... my memory is not so fit in the last period   anyway if you are at acu tomorrow maybe we can have a proper chat. Let me know.
reg your follicles: as someone else already told you you have to wait for the second scan to see the real number. For me your number at the moment is fine. I had 7 in total at the first scan and 9 at the second. Good luck!!

ciao ciao!


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

MummyP said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> We'll my boobs still feel like atomic bombs, in weight, heat and size  and I have terrible trapped wind (sorry TMI) any ideas to ease these symptoms without upsetting my cycle? I received a call yesterday that four embies had divided into 4 cell and two into 2 cell. Today they will decide if they will continue to blastocyst stage , so my mobile is permanently attached to my being!!


mummyp I am experiencing symptoms like yours (constipation in primis). I suppose is the effect of the drugs. My acupunturist told me to drink a lot of water and eat light meals (wholegrain rice, bread, vegetables....) to soothe intestine. She also told me to eat more protein (fish and white meat, no red meat) at this stage as protein can help embryos to implant in the womb. I am doing quite fine at the moment, despite all. 
can I ask you how many embryos you have? I know that acu carry on with blastocyst if there is a minimun number of embryos, but I do not remember how many. 
thanks


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls 

Lots of activity on here which is great! 

I too am suffering with a painful bloated tummy. And a bit of constipation. I just want these eggies out now! I can hear the pregnant ladies shouting at the screen reading this, that its nothing like being pregnant!!

My scan went well yesterday I think, I have 15 good size follies although the left side is doing better than the right. My lining is good too. I have the final scan tomorrow and EC scheduled for Friday. (funnybunny I didnt have these numbers on the 1st scan so dont worry)

Speranza I wasnt there at 11 yesterday. I was there at 12.15 onwards. We are like ships that pass in the night!
Tomorrow I will be there from 9.30am.

Hmmm not liking this injecting at 3am business! Well done for doing it and if I dont speak before, lots and lots of luck for your EC and that goes to FunnyBunny too

Lots of love
Jen xxx


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Good luck for EC Speranza! And I hope you get good news on your embryos MummyP.  
Hope everything carries on going well for Jen & Funnybunny and you have a good EC.

I decided last night I couldn't wait any longer and I was going to POAS this morning but I'm a total muppet ... turns out the Clearblue box in my drawer was an OPK rather than an HPT! So I haven't tested. However, I think maybe OHSS symptoms are back. My belly is v. swollen and my ovaries hurt like hell. I'm keeping an eye on it - if I swell up a lot more I'll call the clinic. I have the correct pee sticks in my handbag now and will be going home and peeing on one of them this evening. I know early morning is best but there's 2 sticks so I can always do another one in the morning. Fed up waiting now after I psyched myself up to it - what an idiot I am not checking the box!

Trixter - hope you don't have to wait too much longer to meet your baby!

Hello to all the other UCH ladies.

Right ... I'm off to do some more staring into space and failing to concentrate on work.  Might sneak off a bit early today!

Aileen xx


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

j-mo wow 15 follies!!! well done!! 

good luck you too

ps. does anybody know if i can sip a bit of water tomorrow morning? My egg collection is at 4pm. I have rang the acu but no nurse was available to speak...

i do not want to collapse with no water and no food   for such a long time!!!!!!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Good luck Aileen!!!!!!!!     

Speranza I would try the clinic again. I shouldnt think they would let you go all day without water. But if they do, make sure you just wet the inside of your mouth with some water and then spit out again.

Will be thinking of you!


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

P.S. advice for MummyP, Jen & Speranza ... I started eating a big bowl of muesli every morning and eating loads of fruit and vegetables and that seemed to help.  It was worst for me around EC and then got much better a few days afterwards so there is light at the end of the tunnel!

P.P.S. Speranza - I was told I could have a small sip of water 8hrs before EC but not a proper gulp!  I had EC at 2pm so was allowed small sip at 6am.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Aileen for that tip. I feel like I have loads of trapped wind at the moment! 

8 hours oh no! God I hope I get a morning slot but I suppose thats not likely is it


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh actually I've just realised I'm talking rubbish!  My ET was at 2pm, EC was in the morning so 6am wasn't 8hrs before ... sorry my mind's gone!  I think my sip of water must have been 3.5-4hrs before.

Speranza - I'd definitely phone UCH to check.  My memory is obviously completely unreliable!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Phew 4 hours sounds much more bearable! 
Thanks Aileen.

Speranza, give your teeth a really good clean with a nice fresh toothpaste (more than normal I mean) in the morning as I often find thats enough to keep you feeling hydrated. Especially as you wont be eating anything afterwards. Good luck to both of you! 

Jen x


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

thanks a lot for your tips
acu phoned me back. They told me to have 2 slices of dry toast before 9am and to have some sips of water up until 12pm. 
so plenty of food and drink  

i'm sure i can manage! 

since i had my pregnyl injection i feel so bloated!! i think i've gained a size... i cannot zip my trousers   and i'm drinking a lot!! 

   for all of you


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

ET definitely Thursday or Friday!

Sprenza & AMP - Nutrition advice much appreciated, thanks  - Sprenza I have 6 embies although only two will be put back and if the other four are suitable they will become frosties! All the best for tomorrow  

J-Mo - Great news on the follies I bet you can't wait to see Friday  , Good luck, might see you there?

Take care all UCH ladies.

Mummy P x


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Great news on the embies MummyP!  Are they taking them to blastocyst?

Aileen xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Good luck MummyP 

When I know my times for Friday I will let you know!


----------



## Delphini (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Thanks so much for your kind words.  It's such a support to know that others are going through/have been through the same experiences.

I had a further scan this morning which confirmed the endometrium has not thickened.  I am seeing Dr R on Thurs but it is likely the next step will be HyCoSy.

Has anyone else had this procedure?  What's it like and when in your cycle is it done?

Thanks

Delphini


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello everyone

Just popping on quickly before dinner to say I tested and it's a BFP!!  Will phone clinic tomorrow to book blood test on Thurs or Fri.  Trying not to get too excited (after 1 MC and 2 EPs I know things can go wrong) but it's difficult to stop smiling.

Good luck with the HyCoSy Delphini - I didn't have this because I had to have a hysteroscopy but I'm sure some of the other girls can tell you about it.

Aileen xx


----------



## funnybunny (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi All

Hope you are all well.

I have my 2nd scan tomorrow and think my EC will be on Monday.  Does anyone know when I will find out if the ET will be 3 or 5 days after the EC?  I will try asking the nurses tomorrow but I have a feeling they only know after the EC has taken place.

AMP - really good news!!!  Hope all goes really well.

Speranza - I will be at ACU tomorrow morning at 9:15 so I will miss you, but good luck with the EC!!!!!  Let us know how it goes.

Delphi - I had the Hycosy - and they always seem to have issues with me as my uterus is tilted and my cervix is tight.  I can't remember what day of the cycle it is but I think you can take some pain killers just before.  Mine wasn't too bad - it is more the thought of these things rather then anything else.  Good luck with it!

Mummy P - Good luck for Thursday or Friday.  I'll be thinking of you.

Sending you all happy, healthy and positive vibes.      

LOL

Funnybunny xxxxx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quick one from me to a)

Say a big CONGRATULATIONS to AMP!!!!     I am so chuffed for you and DH.  I am keeping everything crossed that the beanie (or beanies) get cosy for the next 9 months!!

Also, good luck to Spearanzs and funnybunny on your EC today!  I hope you get a bumper crop!

I'll post again later.

LMGxxxx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Just a quickie  

   Well done AMP, wishing you and DH a wonderful nine months..wow.. .

Posted on: Yesterday at 16:20Posted by: AMP  
Insert Quote
Great news on the embies MummyP!  Are they taking them to blastocyst?

They are taking all six to blastocyst, awaiting phonecall as I type for ET date. Will catch up with you all later.

Mummy P x


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Just a quick note from me too.

AMP, congratulations and good luck with the blood test    . Great news.

Speranza & funnybunny, good luck with your ETs, hope all goes well

Trix X


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all

Massive congratulations to Aileen!!!!!!!!! Fantastic Im so pleased for you. Well done. I know how you feel and Im sure I would feel the same way as you (Ive had 2 M/Cs) but its great to get to that rung of the ladder again.
I hope and pray you have a healthy pregnancy this time.

FunnyBunny - I was there this morning at 9.30! Maybe we saw eachother? 

MummyP- Great news! Let us know when you know about ET.

Im booked in for my EC on Friday. Im first on the list and have to be there at 8am. Trigger injection tonight.
I dont feel as uncomfortable as I did yesterday and Im worrying its because Ive already ovulated but then I suppose they might have noticed that on the scan this morning!  ^idiot

Lots of love to all especially those Ive missed

Jen xx


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Ailee fab news - good luck.     

Just a quick post to ask if anyone thinks Paul Serhal is good ?  I've been seeing DR Malick but after my last txn want to see someone else at UCH to see if they have a different perspective.  Dr M did seem a bit horrified when I saw her last and I said I am thinking of DEs - she didnt seem to think it necessary yet and also I had a DS already   Not sure why that is going to matter to me.  Also she hasn't had 3 m/cs is a row and has't already shelled out £10k.  Not sure how long I want to continue trying with my eggs if all i'm going to do is spend loads of money and if its a BFP have a m/c.  Sorry sounds negative but i've been struggling a bit this week, finding work hard as I cant think straight and I thinks its cause I feel a but stressed.  I want to try PDG as it wont increase my chance of success but will tell me if all my eggs are abnormal and will reduce my chances of a m/c.  Anyway i've booked to see Dr S in 2 weeks time, was thinking about Dr R but thopught i'd go for the number one man.

Funnybunny, mummyp, Jen and anyone else going through a txn good luck and loads of positive energy.  Heres to adding to UCHs to class stats.

LucyMxx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Wow so many things happening at once here !

AMP, massive congrats !!!!! wonderful !!!!!! I wish you good luck for your pregnancy and keep us posted !

For all those coming up to EC, ET, monitoring and testing, good luck girls !!!!!!!

Trixter, I have the same problem with having to run to the loo !! you're nearly there girl ! 

Kisses and hugs to all


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello ladies

I have been away for so long and my broadband at home still isn't working so I am forced to sneak a quick post on before I get lost with all the news!

AMP - Massive congratulations on your BFP.  I wish you lots of love and luck for the coming months and hope that everything runs smoothly.

Glitter - Congratulations on the birth of your babies.  My friend has a boy called Daniel Thomas, very nice name!

Spearanza -  Hope your EC went well and that you get some good news today.

Funnybunny - have you had you EC yet?

J-Mo - Good Luck for your EC tomorrow.

LucyM - Sorry, I can't help with your q about Dr Serhal.  I have only ever seen Dr Ranieri.  I know that these Dr's are experts in this field but you know your own body and you have been through the upset of miscarriages, they haven't.  I think you are doing the right thing by going to see Dr Serhal and at least getting a 2nd opinion.  I hope that he can make you feel more positive about things and put your mind at rest.

MummyP - Great news on your embies, all 6 to Blastocyst you must be feeling great!  Good Luck when you have your ET.

Delphini - Good Luck with your appointment today and your HyCoSy.

Hi to everyone else, I know I have missed people off but I am just trying to skim read and post before the hoards arrive at work and start looking over my shoulder!!

My appointment went well with Dr R.  He doesn't think that we need to have any further tests before starting IVF so I guess we just have to go with what he says.  Can I just ask you guys whether you have all taken time off after ET?  I have spoken to my boss about things and she is really understanding but says that I would need to get signed off or otherwise take as holiday.  Just wondered what everone else has done.  What was my other question..... .  Can't remember, I'll be back when I do!!

Have a good day everyone.

Button xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for your good wishes girls. Bring it on! 
Does anyone have any experience of when they might call me on sat morning to tell me if any have fertilised? 

Lucy - I dont know about MR S either. But I think you are right to go to the top man. I know how frustrated you must feel and yes this whole experience is so much of a gamble. Thats why I think you have to have a fair idea in advance what you will put yourself through. After this attempt we wont do anymore IVF but will just use any frosties and if that doesnt work then we will just have to accept that it wasnt to be. Thats the theory though and I may feel totally different when the time comes. But financial restraints is a big factor for us. If we won the lottery though it would be a different matter.

Hi Button - Yes Im planning to take 3 days off after ET and then I will come back to work. But I only work in an office and I dont do anything strenuous. I certainly wont be running for the train. Im taking it as holiday by the way. Hope that helps.

Love to all of you in your various stages of treatment   

Jen xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Just remembered the other thing.  It's only taken me all day!

Acupuncture.  Anyone having it?  I have been having it for just over a year.  Saw my guy on Tuesday and he said he would come to my house before and after ET.  Guessing this is the right time to have this done?  

Button xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Button

Yes I have acupuncture. I have a session tonight actually. 
Its critical before EC and then around ET too so yes that sounds about right. 

Jen x


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi everyone and thanks for the congratulations!  Had my blood test today and have scan booked for 18th so I'm just keeping everything crossed until then.

Lucy - that sounds like a good idea going to see Dr S.  I haven't met him but it makes sense to get a second opinion from the top man I reckon.

Button - my work were really good about giving me time off for appointments but I'm still waiting to hear back from HR about whether my 2 days after ET will have to be holiday or not.

MummyP - hope the embies are growing nicely.

Good luck for EC Jen & Funnybunny and I hope your EC went well yesterday Speranza.

Hello to everyone else too and Barbwill and Trixter hope you're both doing well.

Aileen xx


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi

Aileed   congratulation!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just a quick note about my EC: everything went well yesterday. They took 8 follicles. 
Dr R phone me today and he told me that I am having problem with the fertilization process: out of 8 : 1 is immature, 1 is fertilized, 2 are going to (hope so), 4 have thick zona pellucida. So they have to do the assisted hatching for those 4. 
I have to go tomorrow at 3,30pm for a chat with dr. R and maybe transfer. Otherwise Saturday...

I am so worried.....


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

I am logging on at home now using my next door neighbours wireless connection.  I'm sure she won't mind!!  She has just had an IVF baby herself so knows the addiction to this website!

Speranza - I hope you get good news from Dr R tomorrow.  I will be thinking of you.  Every step is such a hurdle isn't it?   

Thanks Jen for your post about the acupuncture.  I will make sure I definitely get a session before EC too as I think he was only talking about before and after ET.

Quiet night for me I think.  I am waiting on news of my new niece/nephew which is now a week overdue.  Was a bit worried about it but now excited and emotional.  Hope I don't cry when I see it.

Button xx


----------



## Delphini (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello to everyone this evening.

Met with Dr R this morning.  Not great news.  As I already knew my endrometrium is too thin (4.7mm).  This is too thin to sustain a pregnancy.  I have had an ERPC after a miscarriage and possibly this could have lead to scarring and adhesions which may be causing the problem.

Dr R suggested I have a hysteroscopy (not HyCoSy - I got the two muddled up) to see for sure.  He gave me the details of Mr Ertan Saridogan, a gynae surgeon.  Has anyone had this procedure with him and do you know how much it costs?

I am actually seeing a NHS consultant next Friday so maybe able to go NHS but that could be a long wait....

On the plus side all the other tests came out fine.  But If I can't get this lining issue sorted then the chances of sustaining a pregnancy are slim   so am feeling rather low.

Best wishes to all

Delphini x


----------



## funnybunny (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi All

There really is so much going on!

Delphini - sorry that you feel down.  Just remember the good stuff and that is that all of your other test went well. Try to think positively about getting thee lining issue sorted.  


Speranza - I am crossing my fingers for you!!!  I hope you get some good news tomorrow. 

Aileen - really great news!  Hoping that everything is smooth for you over the next few months.

Button - I think I am having my EC on Monday - I will see what they will tell me tomorrow at my scan.... By the way I am taking some time as annual leave and some days as sick leave.

Does anyone have a good Acupuncturist that they could recommend??

Good luck to you all!!!!!       

LOL
Funnybunny xxxxx


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a very good acupuncturist in london. She is expert in infertility. 
I am having a course right now. 
funnybunny if you are interested please send me a private message. 
she is great!!


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Delphini

I'm just off to bed but saw your message and just wanted to say I had a hysteroscopy with Mr Saridogan.  I had to have a laparoscopy at the same time to remove the stumps of my tubes which is a much bigger procedure and meant staying in overnight but I think normally the hysteroscopy is done as an outpatient so it's cheaper.  I'm sorry I can't remember how much the hysteroscopy was on its own and I can't find the receipt - if I find it I'll let you know.  I was really impressed with Mr Saridogan - this was my 3rd laparoscopy and I recovered unbelievably quickly in comparison to the previous ops and the scars were absolutely tiny.  If you're just having the hysteroscopy then it's completely non-invasive and I don't think it hurts afterwards other than period type cramps.

Good luck tomorrow Speranza.

Aileen xx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Gosh it is busy on here, so nice to see!

Delphini - i am sorry to hear your news.  I too have had a hysteroscopy but unfortunately it was combined with a lap, so i have no recollection of it at all.  Mine was done on the NHS, with the recomendation of Dr R.  I was really lucky as my gynea consultant is at UCH anyway, so they were really quick to organise it.  Perhaps you could opt for this under the NHS "patient choice charter"...where you can choose hospitals for treatment.  Worth a try!

Funnybunny - I have also been seeing a great acupuncturist at the London Acupuncture clinic (you can google them).  They are specialist in fertility and are so much cheaper than Zita West.  If you want any other info PM me.

Speranza - I am sorry to hear your news, but remain positive.  Sounds like you will have a good number of embies, and at least the clinic have spotted a problem and also have a solution.  Assisted Hatching may well give you a better chance of pregnancy...so don't worry.  I hope your appt goes well today...and if you have ET, i hope the embies settle in well.

Button, - I had to take my time off for EC and ET as holiday at work.  I know others have been signed off by their GP's. 

AMP - Fingers and toes crossed that all stays well for the 18th and beyond!!

MummyP - How are you??  You must have had ET by now.  I hope your DH is spoiling you.  When do you test??

Lucy - when i was last in the clinic Dr S looked at my file as Dr R was away.  He had a slightly different view on what my next step should be.  So i do think it is worth getting a second opinion.  I have to say though, that i felt really rather confused as to the different advice from both docs, that in the end i asked they both talked my case through and come forward with a plan of action they both agreed upon.  Good luck!

Barb & Trix - How are you  both...not long now!!!

Gliter - How are you gettng on hon!!  Can't wait to hear from you!

Hello to everyone i have missed.

I am off to Bilbao this weekend as it is DP's 40th bday!  Can't wait for the break!

LMG
xxx


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Have a great time in Bilbao LMG - I really fancy going there so you'll have to tell us what it's like when you get back!

Aileen xx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

I'm please to say that I had ET yesterday and feel great!! . Two blasto transfered and three on ice.

Delphini - Sending you loads    . Good luck for today.

J-Mo - Hope today went really well    for loads of eggs.

AMP - Everything crossed  

LMG - DH is trying, but I'm such a perfectionist that I must be driving him mad . Test date Sat 22 March 

LucyMorgan - My initial appt was with Dr S he appeared very sincere and productive in his open approach to OUR infertility problems, however, I have not had reason to see him again. I wish you the best of luck. 

Funnybunny - Good luck for Monday (or whatever the day....Our bodies decide not consultants!!   

Speranza - I'm so sorry to hear your news, please try and stay positive. Good luck for today 

Button76 - I work shifts, so to cause minimum trauma to my body I took self cert sick (5 days) that coincided well, with my 3 restdays either side.Hope your niece/nephew is well..its ok to cry  

Trixster, Barbwill - Thinking of you both  

I'm off to Ireland Monday for a week, so will catch up week Monday...if I can keep away from FF that long. 
Take care Mummy P XXX


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

here I am

I had ET yesterday. I want to see my glass half full, instead of half empty... only *one * embryo survived!! top quality though. My little fighter!! 
The other 7 had problems with the quality. Dr R told me that probably they were not able to read the dna of the sperm. That's why some of them fertilized but did not survived, other had more than 1 nucleus (that means that two sperms went inside)

It was not the "finale"I had expected, but I try to be positive: I would have been empty handed.

I'm 36 and I was told that my response to stimming was like woman in her 40s.... anyway... I want to be positive for my brave one and I wish you good luck


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

Speranza, I am so sorry that you didn't get the result you were hoping for. Did they tell you whether the poor fertilisation rate is due to the eggs or the sperm ? From your post I gather that it's an egg problem, is that correct ? It is important that you stay positive about the excellent quality embryo that they were able to transfer, as you say, all you need now is a bit of luck .... fingers crossed for you, in bocca al lupo !! When are you going back to Italy ? I'll be waiting for your updates and really really hope in a positive result for you.  

Mummy, LMG, have a good time in your trips !

Delphini, I am so sorry that you had to hear these news from Dr R. Has he said whether there is a way to overcome the problem if the hysteroscopy confirms his suspicions ? Good luck with the operation, I had it (in another hospital) together with a lap + dye and was fine afterwards.


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I'm having a nice lazy Sunday morning and thought I would log on to see how you are all doing.

Delphini - I'm sorry that your appointment with Dr R wasn't as good as you would have liked.  Does the price list for the hospital have the cost for a Hysteroscopy?  I have one somewhere so will let you know if I find it.  I had a hysteroscopy in the initial diagnosis stages but am not sure of the cost.  I hope that you are feeling a bit better now and hopfully the further investigations will be able to give Dr R a better idea of what is wrong.  

Funny Bunny - Hope you are feeling OK about your EC.  Good Luck, hope everything goes well.

LMG  - Hope you have enjoyed your trip to Bilboa

MummyP - Glad that ET went well.  Look forward to seeing a BFP from you soon. Enjoy your trip to Ireland.

Speranza - As everyone keeps telling me, you only need one and I really hope that this is THE one.   

I am STILL awaiting the arrival of my new niece/nephew.  SIL is due to be induced on Wednesday if it doesn't come before then.

Button xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

I only have a minute so it will have to be a quickie from me.

First of all Speranza. Fingers crossed for your little fighter. Now the long long long wait.     I really hope all works out well for you.

FunnyBunny good luck for your EC.   

I had my EC on Friday and everything went great with regards to me. They got 16 eggs! We had some traumas over my DH and his sample and he had to produce two samples!!! But he got there in the end. Because the quantity was borderline we had ICSI on 5 of the eggs. Anyway, the result is that 13 have fertilised and as of this morning they were still hanging on. I will find out tomorrow morning whether ET will be tomorrow afternoon or Wednesday if we can get to blasts.
Im feeling fine in myself and have just been getting all the housework and ironing out of the way so that I can put my feet up after ET! 

Love to you all (sorry for the me post but I have such little time)

Jen xxx


----------



## funnybunny (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi All

It is so lovely to hear from everyone!

Speranza - I send you positive and healthy vibes for your little fighter - I really hope it all works out!    

Jen - good luck with your ET - sounds like it is all going well and so great that you are feeling fine.   I wish you well for the next few days.  I know how anxious one can feel.     

I am having my EC tomorrow morning.  I am excited and slightly nervous as you just hope that things go well.  But I am feeling positive and well in myself. 

Button - thanks for your well wishes.

Mummy P - have a great time in Ireland!

LMG - How was Bilbao?  By the way I have made an appt with the acupuncture clinic you recommended.  The lady sounded lovely on the phone.  I hope to have it tomorrow night after my EC.  That is if I am feeling up to it.  Thanks for your recommendation!

Take care all.

LOL
Funnybunny xxxx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

J-Mo, congratulations ! What an amazing result ! I also got 16 eggs and 12 embryos with unexpected ICSI. Starting from 13 embryos you've got a very good chance to get to blastocysts ! Fingers crossed ! 

All is well here, I am enourmously heavy and my feet and legs are gigantic with water retention, can't do very muich with nearly 50% extra weight on me but just so happy to have reached 34 weeks, which is the point at which all risks of death and handicap due to prematurity go to zero. Next appointment at the doctors is next Friday and I think they'll start to talk about a date for the planned delivery then (if I get to 38 weeks)!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Keep going Barb - it's worth it.
My ankles, legs and fingers swelled right up and actually got a little worse with the epidural too however its now totally all gone and I am back in all my pre-pg clothes with the exception of 2 skirts due to bump bit still out of shape.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning ladies! 

Barb - congrats on getting to week 34, you must be absolutely cock-a-hoop notwithstanding the swelling of course. It will be so worth it in the end. Also thanks for your reassurance about Blasts, Im so nervous waiting for the call everyday. I just hope and pray I still have some hanging on.

FunnyBunny - any news Hope the EC went well?    

Love to everyone else! 

Just have a little question girls, is anyone else taking the heparin injections? Ive done 3 now and I cant believe how much they sting. And the needle is thicker isnt it? Plus it wont go in my autoinjector. Is there anything Im doing wrong that makes it hurt so much? I was fine with the stimming jabs, could hardly feel those at all.

Lots of love
Jen xxx


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

J-Mo I am doing heparin injections and yes they do sting!!   but mine work well, I do not know... I bought them in Italy. I think is the drug... but if you have doubts ask a nurse


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Hope you are all doing OK.

Speranza - Hope everything is going well for you and you are all settled into your 2ww.   

J-Mo - Have you had your ET?  I know one of your previous posts said Weds would be the day for Blast transfer so hoping you are still hanging on.

BarbWill - well done on your getting to week 34 milestone.  I guess you can relax a little bit more now and look forward to the big day.

Glitter - your babies look adorable.  You must be so, so happy!

FunnyBunny - Hope you are OK and that everything has gone well with the EC.

Delphini - Hope you are feeling a little better about things.  Good luck with your NHS appointment later in the week.

No news from me.  Am waiting on AF so I can go in for my OST.  I am very much looking forward to the Heparin injections now a couple of you have said that they sting.  I am such a wimp!!

DH bought me some nice new underwear which as waiting for me when I got home tonight.  Bless.  I guess he does still love me even if I am a deranged nutcase at times!!

Button xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello Ladies! 

Im still hanging on and ET may be tomorrow now! I will find out this morning. Has anyone else had a day 6 blast transfer 
Im getting a bit worried because Im already starting to get the pre-menstrual painful boobs, and if you think about it I would be coming on in a about a week normally. But my embies havent been put back! I dont know what to think? Im sure they know what they are doing but Im not sure that my own body does.

As of yesterday I still had all 13 embies hanging on but one was a bit slow. I learned too that if they dont get to blasts by tomorrow then they cant be frozen. So all IM hoping for now is that some can be put back and if I can get any frozen then that will be a bonus. Im tenterhooks the whole time.

Hi Speranza, maybe I should come to Italy to buy my next lot of Heparin then?! (Thats if I need it of course). How are you feeling? Are you coping on the 2ww? 

FunnyBunny - hope you are ok. Any news? 

Button - sorry to scare you about the Heparin. You may not have to have it so you might be lucky. You get used to the needle (best to just stab it quickly!) and then the stinging only lasts for a couple of minutes. 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok
Jen xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Me again

Just had a call from Suzanne and ET is this afternoon (day 5). 2 blasts hopefully going back in.
And tomorrow they will see if they can freeze any.

Jen xx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Great News Jen, good luck for this afternoon and hope you are able to freeze some too.


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

Jen good luck!!  

I am doing fine. I am not working at the moment as I work in Milan and I live in Bologna, so normally it is 1,45h train journey (even if I commute twice a week). I do not think is the best thing to travel for such a long time... 
As a consequence I am being veeery lazy   wake up at 11am, heparin injection at 12pm, gentle stroll in the afternoon... 

I am trying to be optimistic and positive    it is not easy, but I will for my little fighter. I want him/her to feel my positive thoughts  

Mr R told me that if this cycle won't be the lucky one, we'll try ICSI next time... maybe in August


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all,

Thanks for all your good luck wishes, I really appreciate it. 

Speranza - glad you are resting up properly, thats a long journey (I thought mine was bad enough). And what are you talking about?
THIS CYCLE IS GOING TO WORK FOR YOU    !

Well I had my ET yesterday and my news is that I have 2 blasts on board (one ICSI and one IVF). 
And four other blasts made it today so four will be frozen. They are all good quality.
So Im really pleased with that result and I cant ask for more than that now.

They said that with blasts implantation happens more or less straight away and Im very worried because I havent had any implantation pains at all. But Im resting up this time and trying not to exert myself too much.
Although this morning I shattered a glass all over the kitchen floor and there I was on my hands and knees with a dustpan and brush clearing it all (because I didnt want to heave the hoover down from upstairs). Happy days eh?! 

My DH is behaving a bit strangely and has really upset me. This morning he told me that he doesnt want twins.  
What am I to do about that now? I would just be thankful for one and twins would be a bonus. 
Have any of you had strange reactions from your other halves??

Hope you are all ok ladies

Jen x

P.S. Last nights Heparin didnt sting at all!


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

6 good blastocysts!  good grief, and sorry if this sounds rude but you are my age (39) and that is AMAZING!!!
well done. and good luck.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Anna. I know this sounds probably naive and ignorant but is it good? They tell me it is at the clinic.
My problem seems to be in keeping them on board though.
I just have to keep positive now. THIS TIME IT WILL BE DIFFERENT.

Its awful when time is running out isnt it?


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

it is EXTREMELY good. (and i could bore for Britain on the statistics associated with flipping blastocysts)
it means you have zero issues with early embryonic devt. thereafter we wait to see and cross everything for you. egg quality is variable at our age but you also have another 4 to go i think.  

i know how you're feeling - have a nice evening safe in the knowledge that so far it's gone brilliantly. 


xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Anna
Suzanne said we have a 65 - 70% chance of success which I know is great. But there is still a chance it doesnt happen.
Its so unfair that although quality is important, its also still down to luck.
Im trying to stay positive.    
Its not easy on the 2ww though is it! 

Jen x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

stay positive. 

you have the other 4. 

one way or another it will happen. 
maybe not this month but some time very soon. 

so, enjoy your current freedom!


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Good luck with the 2WW J-Mo (wow that's a lot of blastocysts and great news on your chances!), MummyP & Speranza.  Speranza - I really hope your little fighter makes it.

Funnybunny - hope EC went well and you're on track for ET.

Barbwill congratulations for getting to 34 wks.  I hope you don't suffer too much with the water retention over the next few weeks 

Glitter your babies are sooo cute!  Congratulations!

Hello to Anna the Third, LMG, Trixster, Button, Delphini, Lucymorgan and everyone else.

I'm in limbo land waiting for scan on Tues.  I'll be 6wks 4days and really hope they're able to see a heartbeat and that it's in the right place.  We're off all next week and going to head down to Devon & Cornwall after the scan.  I'm so pleased to be off work as I'm feeling really exhausted.  Haven't started feeling sick yet but on past performance I'll start being horribly sick around 7wks (just about when I go back to work after Easter!)  I won't care though - happy to put up with any amount of throwing up for a good cause.

Aileen xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks Aileen.
Good luck with the scan


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Aileen - will we get to hear about the scan before you head off to Devon and Cornwall? Hope so and good luck! 

Glitter - Daniel and Rachel look so angelic! Well done and hope you are coping ok with having two? 

Jen x


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Hopefully I'll be back on PC briefly before I head off so I don't leave you in suspense for a week!


----------



## Delphini (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello everyone

I've got my NHS consultant appointment tomorrow morning to talk about hysteroscopy.  However I had a feeling and did a test today and got a BFP!  I can't celebrate or feel happy though I just feel really concerned that another m/c is round the corner.  I am trying to keep positive but from past experience and from what Mr Ranieri said last week, I just can't.

Hope everyone else is doing OK.

Delphini x


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Delpphini, I know how you feel - once you've had a m/c the fear never goes away.  I hope that this turn its going to  turn out well, they say you have a 60% chance when you've had recurrent m/cs (3 or more) that the next one will be okay.

What did Dr R say to you ?

Glitter loveley babies you must feel so happy.  After I had my DS I didn't manage to do anything like take a photo for several weeks...I could hardly walk for a week.

Ailem good luck with your scan.

I am now seeing Dr R next week as I hd to reschedule my diary and Dr S wasn't available for ages.  We will be talking about next steps.....Yikes.  I had a really tough week last week, thought I was losing it I was very scared but am feeling much better.  My wild party in Edinburgh ddn't help as I drank way too much and it really knocked me off track.  Not touched a drop since.  When your a bit vunerable you have to be really careful to not do anything that could make you lose your marbles!!!

LucyM xx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Gosh a week away from you and how much happens!!

Glitter - Your two babies look absolutely gorgeous!  How are you  Can't believe you are managing to find the time to come on here!!

Barb - Congratulations on reaching your 34 weeks.  What a relief it must be for you and DH.  Not long at all now.  You just relax before the madness comes along!

Trix - How are you? How much longer to go now?  

J-Mo - Congratulations on some great beanies being implanted in you!  You relax and enjoy your 2WW...if that is possible!

Speranza and MummyP - How are you getting on?  When are you both testing again?  I'm sure MummyP has told me already but i have totally forgotten.  Sending all you 2WW's lots of    

Delphini - CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!!  I'm sure you must be so nervous.  Have you phoned to speak to the clinic?  They may be able to give you some drugs to help support the pregnancy.

LucyM - Don't be hard on yourself, you deserve to let you hair down after everything you have been through.  Wishing you luck for you appt next week.

AMP - Sending you huge    for the scan next week.  Cornwall sounds lovely, i am so jealous!

Funnybunny - How are you?  Have you had your ET yet?

Button - I hope AF has arrived and you can now jump on the mental cycle!

Hello to everyone else i have missed!

Well, i am well, just been really busy at work since coming back from Bilbao.  The trip was great, just a shame about the weather as it was quite wet and cold.  Still, we had lots of lovely red wine (rioja region) and amazing food!!  I finish work next Thurs...can't believe how quickly my notice period has gone.  

Hope you all have a fab weekend.
LMG
xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Hope you have all had a good week.  Thank god that horrid rain and wind seems to have disappeared.

Speranza - Hope you are going OK, that your 2ww is speeding along and your little one is getting snuggled in!

Jen - Glad that your ET went well.  You must be so pleased with all of those Blasts.  I know it is easy for me to say but try not to worry yourself too much about not having any pains to 'confirm' implantation.  I am sure that everyone and every pregnancy is different and just because you can't feel anything doesn't mean to say that it won't be good news.    

Aileen - Good luck for your scan next week.  I truly hope that all is good news.

Delphini - I hope that your BFP stays with you this time.

LucyM - Good luck with your appointment with Dr R next week.  I try as hard as I can to stay off the booze as it does always knock me off track too.  Sometimes a good blow out is a good thing though!  I am a highly emotional Cancerian and it only takes a couple and I'm crying my eyes out!!

LMG - Glad that you enjoyed your trip to Bilboa.  Shame about the weather but it is always nice to get away from things anyway.

I went to see my new niece last night.  She was born on Wednesday and is absolutely beautiful.  I think I could move in just to stare at her all day.  I didn't cry so was very pleased with myself!

Have any of you been getting your meds from elsewhere or do you just get them from the ACU?  I think I will probably end up getting them from the ACU just because of convenience and less hassle.  What's an extra few hundred £ anyway...!!!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Love Button xxxxx


----------



## funnybunny (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi All

Great to hear from everyone - there is so much going on!!!

Aileen - hope the scan goes well...I have my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!  

J-Mo - pleased your ET went well and hope you are feeling well and hope the 2ww goes quickly for you and you get exactly what you want.  

Button - I got all of my medication from ACU just for convenience.

Glitter - how are you feeling?  How are the babies getting on?  They look gorgeous!

Spearanza - how are you?  How is the 2ww going?

LMG - sounds like you had a lovely time in Spain - I love Rioja too!

Here is my news.  I had my EC on Monday.  They managed to get 7 eggs.  5 of the 7 held on overnight and by the 2nd morning I had 3 good ones out of 4 as the 5th one fell away.  They decided to do ET yesterday which was on day 3.  All went really smoothly - I was so happy as I was worried about it as my dummy transfer and normal dialpan procedure was problematic.  Mr S did the ET and I have to say that he was brilliant!  I am now taking it easy and have my Mum here keeping me company!  I feel positive and hope it works.  Officially on the 2ww...

Hello to everyone I missed.

Sending you all sunshine, happiness and lots of love.

Funnybunny xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Just a quickie -

Funnybunny fantastic you are now PUPO!!!! Well done thats fab. Hope you dont go too stir crazy on the 2WW! 

Button - I got my drugs from Ali in Shadwell which is only one stop on the DLR from Bank. Honestly its really easy to find and I saved a fortune (I reckon about £500!!!!) It might be worth a comparison at least

I can let you have his details if you want them but they are on the ''Where to get cheaper drugs'' thread anyway.

Sorry if Ive missed anything really important.

I had hypnotism today and hopefully it will help me to chill out a bit more. 

love to you all

Jen xxx


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

hi everyone, 

aileen good luck with your scan!! fingers crossed... 

delphini I can imagine what you are feeling now... is there any medication that can help you?? hope everything is ok this time

J-Mo you did great!! wow!! 
i feel a little bit the odd one...   at 36 only 1 good embryo out of 8 follicles... 
that's really sad when I think about it... I see that most of you here in this thread and in others have a lot of blasto and a lot of frozen embryos. What's wrong with me?? Am I a poor responder? But 8 follicles are a poor response?? I really do not understand... all the way from Italy... to have this response... sorry but I am a bit disappointed today... I am starting to be scared... I try to be positive, very positive, doing acupuncture etc. etc. but I am scared    

the good thing is that I am enjoying staying at home, sunshine, 25 degrees at lunchtime ...

I should test right the day before Easter day...    do not know what to do... maybe I can test a couple of days before,  around 20th, in case in can "digest" the news before Easter 

anyway... I want to be positive.... positive.....     

never give up !!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Speranza dont despair darling.
Keep thinking positive and send loving welcoming thoughts to your precious little fighter.

I think that basically we are never happy with what we get. Constantly you hear of people having loads of eggs and they dont fertililise, or loads of blasts and they still dont get pregnant. Just because Ive done well this time it doesnt mean that any of my blasts will implant. Or if they do whether they will stick. Last time I got half as much as this time, which is why I am so shocked this time.

I think when you embark on IVF you have to plan to have a few treatments because the first couple are very much a trial on how you will respond to the drugs.

Keep focusing on the end result, it doesnt matter about the details of the journey on the way. You only need one embie to get pregnant! 

Try to keep your chin up xxx


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Speranza, J-Mo, MummyP, Funnybunny & Delphini - I'm thinking    thoughts for all of you and hoping it goes well.

Button - I got my drugs from Ali at Shadwell too and saved about £500.  Well worth the trip!  He's just next to the DLR stop so really easy to get to.  His phone number is 020 7790 9150.  I phoned him and he gave me a quote for everything over the phone then I just went in with my prescription and got it - he's a really nice guy.

Hello to everyone else - sorry have to dash off as dinner is making funny noises on the hob!

Aileen xx


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

yes J-Mo you're right... sorry for being whining (hope the word is correct).... but I have AF pain... and I do not know what to think... the test day is so far away... I cannot resist until then   
today is 8pt ....


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Speranza - AF pain could be implantation pains! 
Implantation usually happens about 5 to 7 days after a 2/3 day transfer so what that fit?

Im despairing because Im NOT having the AF pains which I had last time (when I got pregnant). With blasts Im told that implantation happens about a day after ET and I havent had the AF pains.

What ARE we like! 
Try not to worry to much and keep chanting to yourself ''I have a little fighter on board and he is nestling in nicely!''

Jen x

P.S Dont worry you didnt sound whiney (dont know if thats the word either but who cares!)


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Separanza,

on my other thread one of the girls who was succesful only had one good embryo.  It really only does takes one and hopefully you will be succesful.  I got 8 eggs and 3 were put back in and 5 fertilised and frozen.  But all mine seem to be abnomral, so I may have a few but they aint quality !!!  

I have my DE treatment booked for Oct (3,100 euros !!!!  If you went via UCH they would charge about £10k).  I have decided that I will give that route 3 goes and I am very positive that I have a good chance of being succesful.  Just got confirmation that after the 1st we would use frozen if there are any and the 3rd time would use a new donor and fresh.  So by June next year I should be pregnant and if not I think I will move on as I dont want to keep doing this for years.  I need to move forward.

Everyone uses Ali in Shadwell, you would be daft not to as it saves so much money - my friend brought all her drugs from UCH........  My friend who is a pharmasicts couldn't belive how cheap he is.

Speranza, JMo, MummyP, Funnybunny & Delphini some good luck fairy dust wishing you loads of positive vibes       
LucyM xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for the good luck wishes LucyM. There is so much of it needed at the moment isnt there?! 

Im like you, I can see and end in sight to this journey too. I cant go on forever doing this and if this time doesnt work we will use our frosties and that will be it. I think its important to know what you limit is otherwise you will just go on and on and on! 

jen x


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

So nice to come back to friends , I read the Feb/March 2WW and was devastated at the last weeks BFN results .

Then came to our thread and immediately felt inspired, in awe and totally positive about this 2WW lark, Thanks ladies !!!

Speranza - Please don't loose hope , you sound such a strong woman I am praying for your little beanie all sunggled in your lining .

Barbwill - Week 34, you great mummy, I hope your swelling has eased.

Delphini - Congratulations, I do hope your little one stays with you, are you still seeking extra medical care?

Funnybunny - Welcome to the 2WW, what have your symptoms been? When do you test?

J-Mo - Two beanies and 8 frosties....way to go girl , I'm so pleased for you . What have your symptoms been? Hope the heparin injections are going well, I have random days of being stung! Talk about DH'S comment and twins....minutes before ET, the embryologist was explaining the chances of "twins and possibly triplets" on the mention of triplets my other half states in all seriousness, "Oh no we don't want triplets", with my daggers of steal look , he went on to say....."I'm sure we would cope" MEN 

Button76 - I'm pleased that your niece arrived safe and well, I to am a cancerian.....and have had itemintant cries over the last week , my poor DH has had no idea what to do!!

AMP - Good luck with your scan 

Big hello to LMG, LucyMorgan & Anna the third ...... Glitter (Rachael and Daniel are cute, I didn't think twin mummies even had time to pee , nice to hear from you.

Take care
Mummy P
11 DPT.....and still waiting (Test (18 days after EC) 20 March...not 22nd as first suggested)


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi 

All, just a quick one from me.

Speranza  - keep on staying positive....positive thoughts produce positive results!!  This journey can make you feel so disappointed...especially if you have put so much into it...like travelling to a different country!  Just kick back and try and relax.  

MummyP - You are sounding in great spirits!  The 20th is my last day at work too...so I am hoping it will bring you lots of good news too!

Button - I got my drugs from Ali's in Tamworth...and he even biked them over to me...definitely about £500 cheaper than the clinic...Let me know if you need a number.

Funnybunny - Glad your ET went well...  sending you lots of    for your 2WW

AMP - Hope the scan goes well this week.

LucyM  - I cannot believe how much cheaper the DE tx is in the Czech Republic.  I am glad you have  a plan and can now focus for the rest of the year.

Barb & Trix - How are you both??  

Glitter - How are the two adorable twins doing?

Tilly - I hope you are well, getting ready for sniffing to start tomorrow!

Well, i am still really unsure of when we will start tx.  I want to settle into my new job for a while and get an idea of how much travelling I am likely to do.  Although, ideally I would like to continue at ACU, i am not sure if i will be able to physically do it, considering i live in Cambs.  That said, I also don't know if i trust the local clinic.  I suppose DP and I should go along to an open day, and see what they have to say.  So much to think about!


Lots of love,
LMG
xxxx


----------



## funnybunny (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi Girls

So great to hear from you all!!  I really have found this network both inspiring and supportive...so a big thank you to everyone!!!

Speranza - I am thinking of you and want to send you lots of positive vibes for your little fighter   .  Just make sure you are taking it easy.

Littlemissgiggles - It must be a touch decision as to whether to stay with ACU or not as you live a fair distance.  I think it is so important to use a clinic that you trust.  I guess time will tell what with your new job and the open day coming up.  Good luck with your new job!!

MummyP - you sound really well.  How do you feel ?  Good luck and sending you loads of    

Button - lovely news about your niece!  Have you started IVF?

Big hello to everyone else and sending you all a big  !!!

I am 3 days into my 2ww.  DH and Mum are being really good doing the cooking, cleaning etc.  Just not used to doing nothing.  Think I am going to be soooo bored this week but I am going to try and enjoy it as when else would you ever get the chance to do nothing...

With love
Funnybunny xxxx


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

hi

thanks for your words!! I'm better now... 

MummyP 11DPT for me as well (if you count the ET day as 1dpt)!!! 

ACU told me to  test after 16 days, so Saturday, but it is the day before Easter and I do not want to do it as there are my parents here... I would like to try on Friday in case, before they arrive. What do you think?

   for everybody


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all,

Sperenza I PERSONALLY would test a day before, if I felt it may get in the way of family visit!!! However, this is your call, and you must do what you feel is right 

I'm starting to feel a little nauseous on occasions, and have taken to eating half my meals...DH is loving this part, still getting odd twinges and had a real sad evening last night as I thought AF was coming due to AF pains. I am a bit of a control freak , so finding this 2WW is driving me mad!

I hope all is well with my fellow ACU family??

Take care
Mummy P xx


----------



## funnybunny (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi All

I am feeling a bit down today, part of the reason is because I spoke with the embryologist and he told me that the 2 surviving embryos on my day of ET have not survived.  Just made me wonder if the 2 transferred have... Apart from that I just feel a bit anxious and I am just 4 days into the 2ww. 

I am sure that I will feel better tomorrow after a good sleep.

By the way, in the way of symptom I have a tender tummy and slight twinges.  Does anyone else have this?

Wishing you all a peaceful evening and lots of     !

Love
Funnybunny xxx


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi All

Sorry for no personals - have to dash off and pack car for holiday - but just wanted to let you know I had my scan today and there's a baby in there with a heartbeat!  So pleased!  Back for another scan in 3.5wks time.  Dr Saab was v. happy (he did the ET so was v. happy it worked!) and said everything is measuring fine.

Good luck to everyone else and hopefully there'll be more good news when I'm back next week.

Aileen xx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies, 

Hope you are all well. I am now back for a while apart from Milan tomorrow and then here over Easter. 

AMP - Congratulations, look after yourself and have a great time away. 

Funnybunny - Don't worry, this is perfectly normal. Twinges, cramps etc, this does happen. Keeping everything crossed for you xxx

LMG - Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow evening. Don't forget the goodies  . I think we need a girly chat about what you want to do. As promised on the first day I met you at UCH hospital in my daringly fabulous NHS gown, I will always be here for you.  xx

Mummy P / Speranza - wishing you all the best of luck - keep fingers crossed xx

Barbwill - Hope you are doing well. I can't believe how quickly time has gone by! xx

Delphini - Congratulations, keeping fingers crossed for you xx

J-Mo - How are you doing? x

Button76 - Congratulations on your niece.x

LucyM  - Good luck for everthing. That is so unreal price wise x

Trix- How are you doing? xx

Glitter - How are things with you? xx

Speranza - Keeping fingers crossed. xx

Anyone else I have missed, I send you all lots of   . Keep positive. 

Well, my news, it is really strange how I have come to a realisation that I have to back down from work a a lot to ensure I focus on the IVF.  I worked so hard for the past year to save a large global account worth millions whilst doing IVF and underestimated the stress this may have caused. Our company would not offer lower offers to the client and I advised them we would lose it. And just as I said, we did. The client has written me glowing reports and references around all the work myself and my team have done. 

My company are devastated to have lost this account, but strangely I feel a sense of relief, this has taken priority for me over the past year alongside the IVF, which I now realise is wrong< I cannot be superwoman. 
Now with only one account I am feeling much more relieved with everything and am going to focus on the baby making. And I will take off time when I want to.How daft can companies be with not allowing you to take time off for IVF! This has been a secret for so long and It will continue to be so. But now I feel much more focussed and relaxed.

I have just started a fresh new cycle of IVF/ICSI and with some new additional drugs this time, with a positive and fresh new focus. 
I am positive that things will work out. I have kept my frosties on ice as I think a new cycle gives me more hope. 
I am also now going to be on Utrogrestan and Dexmethasone plus I still have to have Dialapan. I am feeling much more confident this time. I think it really hit me last time, but now I have my sparkle back and am ready for action and putting work on the back burner. 
I am going to start my diary today.
Wishing you all the very best. 
Love and Hugs
xx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all,

Just wanted to say a quick hello to ALL .

AMP - Ahrrrr I bet your over the moon, so glad your scan went well 

Funnybunny - Try not to worry, on my 4dpt I was in so much pain from the cyclogyst and estrodial that I could hardly walk and wore a support bra at night!! I believe twinges and things are the norm and too much can not be read into them as everybody is diffrent.

Speak soon
Mummy P 13dpt


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello Everyone

I can't believe that I am still piggy backing off my next door neighbours broadband.  Nearly a month now, don't ever use Orange, they are RUBBISH!!!

Funnybunny -  I hope that you are feeling a bit better.  I'm sorry that your remaining embies didn't get to be frozen.  I hope and   that the two that they have put back will be all you need.  Try not to read anything bad into the twinges.  It is only natural that you will suspect the worst but I'm sure that as a lot of girls on here will testify these pains can turn out to be a good sign.    

Jen - I was thinking about having hypnotism.  I get stressed out by the slightest little thing and thought that it might help.  Hope that you are feeling OK.   

Speranza - Have you decided what to do about your test?    

Aileen - great news about your scan and have a fab holiday.

LucyM - great that you have a plan for your next steps.  I can't believe the difference in price.

LMG - Good Luck in your new job.  I hope you are able to decide about where you want to continue your treatment.  I'm sure that if you go your local clinic you will be able to tell whether you are able to trust them.  

TillyToots - Am loving your post.  I wish I could summon up half as much positivity as you have done.  Wishing you lots of luck for your new cycle.    

MummyP - Not long to go.  I hope you are holding up OK.

Not much news from me.  I was expecting AF this weekend but after having ovulation type pains on Friday I think I am a bit out and could be waiting a bit longer.  You would think with all of this trying I would have worked out how my body actually worked by now but I don't think so.

Thanks for all your posts about the drugs.  I am definitely going to get a quote from Ali in Shadwell when they have worked out my dosage.  I work in Liverpool Street so it's only down the road.  Would be stupid not too.

Am thinking of all you imminent testers.  I really hope that we have some more BFP's on here in the next few days.

Button xx


----------



## Delphini (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Hope you're all looking forward to the Easter weekend.  

I went to see the NHS consultant last Friday and he prescribed progesterone pessaries to support the pregnancy.  I will have to take them until the 12th week.  I am also taking baby aspirin and having acupuncture.  I've  been trying to speak to my GP to arrange an early scan but it seems impossible to actually get him to return my calls.  

I'll just have to keep waiting and hoping....

Positive vibes to all  

Delphini x


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Delphini,

if i wanted to get a referral to the early pregnancy unit I would actually expect to need to go and see my doctor.  I know they will do this if you say you are anxious about the pregnancy as you've had a number of m/cs.  Not sure if they will refer you over the phone though.

Good luck, you are probaby in a similar scenario to me - have proven you can carry to full term but have since had a few m/cs.  Mine is age and quality of eggs as shown by the tissue analysis.  Made me really feel my age ............. and I thought the 40s would be okay.  I loved my 30s........       But the bummer is I cant get pregnant anymore without intervention...

Oh Well it could be worse.  My mum seems really excited about the thought I may have a DE baby from Czech.  I think she thinks its cosmopolitan and leading edge and I guess shes just happy I am working through problems rather than stewing.  Its actually quite amazing when you think about it how far we have advanced and what is possible.  If I was born 20 years later I bet we would be freezing our eggs in our 20s.  I haven't done anyhting that different in my life for a long time, with the job came fitting in and convention.  I guess at least i'd of done something that many will never experience and will be at the forefront of developments.  Kind of exciting in a way.

LucyMxx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone !

Speranza, good luck with your test, not long to go now ! Make sure that you don't test before about 2 weeks from egg collection in order to avoid a fake positive due to the hcg injection. I tested (urine test) 17 days after egg collection and the clinic was very cautious and didn't congratulate me until the result of the beta-hcg test came back. 

Funnybunny, at my successful IVF last summer I produced 12 embryos, 10 didn't make it so I transferred two and froze nothing. Like you, I doubted that the two transferred could have a different fate from those who didn't make it in vitro, and yet the two transferred are 35 weeks old babies in my belly! Good luck !

MummyP, keeping everything crossed that you'll get a BFP at the end of your 2ww ....

Tillytoots, so sorry that in the end your company lost the account, but it sounds like you did an amazing job which was recognised. When I tend to get too involved in my work I remind myself of how quickly the importance of events related to a specific project at work fades with time when I look back at my past, when at the time it seemed to be the most important thing in the world. I think that prioritising tx at this point in your life is a very very wise decision. Good luck with it, you stand a much better chance this time now that ACU know your tendency to hyperstimulation because they'll work based on much more information about how your ovaries will respond, and hopefully you'll be able to to a transfer of fresh embryos this time. I was also on dexamethasone which Dr R think helps improve the egg quality in people with a tendency to hyperstimulate. Good luck !

AMP, so glad that your scan went well and Dr Saab saw a healthy little prawn with hearthbeat ! I'll never forget the magic of those first scans ! Enjoy your holiday !

Here all is well, doctors have started to talk about the means of delivery and it will probably be a cesarian section because the first twin in front of the exit is feet down. My parents have moved in with us from Italy a couple of weeks ago and will help us in the first weeks/months. I can't envisage my life after birth and can't quite believe that it's happening after all the hurdles we had to overcome to conceive and during the pregnancy. What a long journey this has been and now I am nearly there ... about to start a brand new massive adventure !


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

It's great to see this thread so active again and I've just had a lovely 30 mins catching up with everyone's news.

Barbwill - fantastic that you've made it to 35 weeks. Brilliant news and I bet you can't wait to deliver now. Hope the swelling isn't causing too much discomfort and I hope they give you a delivery date soon.

AMP - Wow, thanks for not leaving us all in suspense. Have a great holiday and enjoy your growing bump.

Speranza & Mummy P sending you lots of    ....stay away from the pee sticks.

Funny Bunny - again lots of     on your 2ww. Don't worry about the other embies. All of mine bar one blastocyst didn't survive. That one is now giving me a severe kicking from inside! 

J-Mo - Hope all is well with you. I read about your painful heparin injections. They made me take clexane for 10 weeks after ET. It stung and was painful as the needles bigger and blunter than the others. It's worth it though...even the bruises which fade about 2 weeks after you stop taking the stuff. I think DH's feel a bit left out as we focus so much on what is going on inside us. Hopefully yours has calmed down a bit and is being more supportive.

Tilly - great to hear from you. Sorry you lost the big account, but am really pleased that you'll be able to devote some time to yourself, DH & IVF. I think being relaxed and not stressed is a huge help to the IVF process so my fingers are well and truely crossed for you.

Glitter - your babies are georgeous. You must be superwoman to have time to log on and talk to us AND get back into pre pregnancy clothes. Hope you're enjoying being a Mum.

Hi also to Delphini, lucymorgan, LMG & Button & anyone else I've missed.

As for me I'm now at 39 weeks. My kidneys are playing up a bit...every week when my tests come back the consultant has to make a call as to whether I've got pre eclampsya or not. So far so good. They did a membrane sweep yesterday (thought to help labour start) but my cervix is still too long (!!!?) so it hasn't started anything. I get the impression that I won't be allowed to go much more than the 40 weeks so next week some time should be 'D' day. I'm good and ready for it as feel like a whale and just want to say hello to baby.

Love to all

Trix X


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Good luck for the imminent Panic Day Trix   
I hated the membrane sweep, I always felt awful afterwards, really achy.  I recommend getting induced in hopsital though - waters breaking is yuk 
Tilly - you did everything you could have done and more.  It is now up to the superiors to assess the lessons learnt from the loss of the account and to improve in future.  Good luck with the next round of treatment


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

hi everyone

today it is a sunny day in Bologna   a bit chilly compared to some days ago when was about 25 degrees!!!

I am getting nervous...  my positive attitude seems to be fading and I am having very negative thoughts...  DH is being very supportive, he says not to worry as we are the most important thing and we can try again at ACU this summer... 


Barbwill only few days to go!!! You must be very very excited!!! thanks for your tips  

Delphini    for you... are you doing a special treatment a part from progesterone?

Aileen well done!!!  

MummyP    for you as well... we are in the same boat!! 

Trix so only 1 week to go wow!!! 

Tilly you have now more quality time for you and your DH and I think is the most important thing above all. I used to be very in career but now I have realized how precious  the moments with our family are... Good luck!! This round of IVF for me has been very relaxing: 1 month off, acupuncture and not negative thoughts... I have done my best, but I'm in mother nature's hands now  

I am going to lunch now, I have just started a new diet, Zona Diet which is very complete and healthy. I do not know why it is not so famous in the UK... I eat 5 times a day, quite a lot and without counting calories but working on "blocs" 

ciao


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Ladies....

If you have any lists that you want transferred onto the new thread, please ensure you've got them saved as I'll be starting a new thread soon(ish !) and don't want you to lose them as the old thread (this thread) will be locked.

Just pre-warning you 

Thanks
Natasha*


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

I want to post is there a new thread yet Minxy?!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

J-Mo said:


> I want to post is there a new thread yet Minxy?!!


No new thread yet....was just warning people about saving lists !! I'll warn again when I start new thread and lock this one.....

N x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

I hope I can get this through!!! 

MummyP - Thanks for your comments about your DH and the way he behaved too. What are they like?! You dont have long now on the 2ww, how are you feeling? AF pains are good try not to worry as they can be a sign of implantation

LMG - hope you manage to sort your clinic soon. I think location is a big factor in the decision making process.

FunnyBunny - How are you coping on the 2ww? You wont need the spares. And again twinges are a good sign, I had loads last time when my IVF worked.

AMP - Congratulations on your scan result! Im so pleased for you and you must be so relieved. Dr Saab is lovely. He did my ET too.

Tilly - wishing you loads of luck on your new cycle. You sounds really positive

Button - Yes try hypnotism - go for it! Im going tonight actually but this time its to help with exam nerves. I have an exam next Tues and Im getting rather worked up about it.

Delphini - If the NHS dont come through for you have you thought about just having a private scan to put your mind at rest. The prices vary quite a lot so you should shop around but thats what I would do.

Lucy - I liked your comment about in the future we will be freezing our eggs in our 20s. I make you right there. They reckon that 19 is the optimal age to get pregnant now dont they, but who in their right mind is ready to at that stage!!!! 

Barb - How do you feel about having a CS??

Trixster - My Clexane is still stinging. Ive had one that did not hurt at all and one that hurt like hell and I have a big black bruise. I hate doing them!!
39 weeks - ooooh how exciting!!!! Good luck for your delivery!!! 

Glitter - Big hellos to Daniel and Rachel. How are you doing? 

Speranza - Stay positive, keep thinking about how your little fighter is still nestling in nicely. You really dont know whats happening and you just have to wait until test date. I think when you get a chance you need to let us know more about this diet!! 

Im ok ladies, feeling less stressed at work now and much happier at home too with DH. We are going to Dorset this weekend with his kids and Spud (the dog pictured left). What are you all doing?? 

Jen xx


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

i do not know if im stupid but i did beta hcg this morning, 12dpt and they are negative... probably my journey ends here.... i'll try again next summer... in the meantime i do not know...

i'm crying... a lot.... 

good luck


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

Dr r told me to keep going with all the medication until 16pt, Sunday, and doing a test.... 
but obviously i do not think something can change, unless the embryo implanted very very very late, yesterday for instance!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=133736.0

N x


----------

